# Avatar The Legend Of Korra



## Valwin (Mar 26, 2012)

So now that 2 Legend of Korra Episodes are out I was wondering if anyone here saw The Legend of Korra and if they like the show.​I myself love it​And for those that don't know​


> Taking place 70 years after the events of "Avatar: The Last Airbender," this story follows the adventures of the Avatar after Aang - a passionate, rebellious, and fearless teenage girl from the Southern Water Tribe named Korra. With three of the four elements under her belt (Earth, Water, and Fire), Korra seeks to master the final element, Air. Her quest leads her to the epicenter of the modern "Avatar" world, Republic City - a metropolis that is fueled by steampunk technology. It is a virtual melting pot where benders and non-benders from all nations live and thrive. However, Korra discovers that Republic City is plagued by crime as well as a growing anti-bending revolution that threatens to rip it apart. Under the tutelage of Aang's son, Tenzin, Korra begins her airbending training while dealing with the dangers at large.



trailer​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 26, 2012)

Woah, what the hell is this? More info? Too lazy to google it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 26, 2012)

WAT. New Avatar?? Are these on Nickelodeon?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2012)

It's out and I don't have cable to watch it!??! EVERY TABLE IN MY HOUSE IS ABOUT TO BE FLIPPED!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> It's out and I don't have cable to watch it!??! EVERY TABLE IN MY HOUSE IS ABOUT TO BE FILLED!!!


..Filled with semen no doubt.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 26, 2012)

The first two episodes are out online. http://www.korranation.com/

They'll air on Nickelodeon later.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > It's out and I don't have cable to watch it!??! EVERY TABLE IN MY HOUSE IS ABOUT TO BE FILLED!!!
> ...


I should really stop multi-tasking


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Yeah, porn and GBATemp just don't mix very well!  

As not to further derail the thread, I might just go and watch those 2 episodes tomorrow. Thanks kthnx


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 26, 2012)

@Bobbyloujo  Noob.


The first 2 episodes were ok. Once i get a better grasp on the story, i'll have a better opinion to express.



Spoiler



If there's gonna be more than1 season, i wonder what they will be about, cause she already knows 3 elements and this season is air; the last one for her to learn. Wonder if she's gonna learn other bending, like metal, etc.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 26, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> WAT. New Avatar?? Are these on Nickelodeon?


The New avatar Korra is a new show taking place 70 years after the last airbender  they show will start on Nickelodeon on April 14 but the first 2 Episodes are out online by them


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooh. Okay. I'll watch it when it's on Nick.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

I had heard something about a leak, so this just confirms it.

I'm definitely interested, but I think I'll wait for the series to air. Definitely looking forward to it, though.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I had heard something about a leak, so this just confirms it.
> 
> I'm definitely interested, but I think I'll wait for the series to air. Definitely looking forward to it, though.



actually we got a official release early  of the first  episodes


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 27, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> @Bobbyloujo  Noob.
> 
> 
> The first 2 episodes were ok. Once i get a better grasp on the story, i'll have a better opinion to express.
> ...





Spoiler



Blood bending. I wonder if they will show light bending...   How 'bout fire bending from the head. 



Already known this and seen them.

There is a comic out explaining the 70 years gab. The promise-part one.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww so close to getting the details about Zuko's mother.  Its amazing, loving it.  Going to watch the whole thing until the season finishes, and then going to rewatch the original Avatar all the way to the Legend Of Korra final ending.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Already known this and seen them.
> 
> There is a comic out explaining the 70 years gab. The promise-part one.



Hopefully  we will get to see what happen to Azula i was told shes is on the promise part 2


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 27, 2012)

I like Korra, she acts like Toph!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 28, 2012)

Im debating waiting till they are all aired, then binge after the season ends.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im debating waiting till they are all aired, then binge after the season ends.


That's what I did for the original Avatar.  So much better that way because you get to watch all the episodes when you want too.  But this is a mini-series, and won't have that many episodes.


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2012)

im watching this 100%


----------



## Valwin (Apr 8, 2012)

for those interested


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2012)

Rise from your grave, thread.

So, the show finally premiered (I skipped out on watching them online ahead of time) and it's awesome. Seriously, it's shaping up to be a great new step for the franchise.

So, everyone agree? Anyone disagree? Can you wait for the next episodes?


----------



## Daizu (Apr 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Rise from your grave, thread.
> 
> So, the show finally premiered (I skipped out on watching them online ahead of time) and it's awesome. Seriously, it's shaping up to be a great new step for the franchise.
> 
> So, everyone agree? Anyone disagree? Can you wait for the next episodes?



Watched the first episode earlier. Missed the first like 5 minutes but I loved what I did see. So much nostalgia. I have a reason to watch TV again. It's definitely turning out to be interesting with this whole


Spoiler



bender genocide


thing.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2012)

I am interested in seeing where the show goes with the Bender vs. Non-Bender conflict.

Also, related:


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2012)

I finally got to watch the first 2 episodes, so far I am quite interested in seeing how this show goes. It almost reminds me of something like X-Men, with normal people vs the benders, I want to see how that turns out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 17, 2012)

Bumi seems suspicious. He's not to be trusted.


----------



## matt382 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm pretty behind. I've only seen up to a couple of episodes of Book 2 from the original Avatar... I need to get back into it :')


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. I just watched the third episode and I jizzed in my pants. SO FUCKING BADASS.


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> HOLY SHIT. I just watched the third episode and I jizzed in my pants. SO FUCKING BADASS.


Uh, you're fapping to this?
Anyway, my sisters and I are really enjoying this. I think I like it even more, but it would probably be sorta weird if you didn't know the original story. So we're gonna watch the 3rd episode soon!  And for me, I'd rather be staring at Korra the whole time instead of Aang.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Presto99 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHIT. I just watched the third episode and I jizzed in my pants. SO FUCKING BADASS.
> ...


he has avatar-fetish.

anyway. watched 3 yesterday and i'm really intrigued by this Amon guy and his claims. 
i wanna see more bending.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 26, 2012)

Valwin said:


> *snip
> for those interested


Something wrong with that image. Katara is also Korra's mentor.

The chi-blocker fight scene was amazing. Though I find that the whole "Amon might have taken Bolin's bending" would have turned Bolin into Sokka. Has anyone else realized this?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 26, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > *snip
> ...



well how about


Spoiler



At the end of Book 2 in the original series, Aang was killed by a lightning strike from Azula which caused Amon to be born as the new avatar since Aang died. However, Katara revived Aang with the water from the Spirit Oasis and he was all good as new. This caused Amon to lose his ability to bend the elements, but he was still connected and had the spiritual side that Korra does not. This explains why Korra does not get the spiritual side of being an avatar and how Amon actually was able to commune with the spirits to learn energybending


----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


where'd you get that?


----------



## adamdbz (Apr 26, 2012)

if it's true that will be cool but he will be  80 years old if it's true


----------



## EthanObi (Apr 26, 2012)

well zuko is confirmed alive! 83 years old. surprisingly he out-lived Aang.... Aang is 14 at end of book 3. add 70 and subtract 17(Korra is 17 as of book 1 air) and then you get Aang's age when he died...



Spoiler



aang died at 67 years old....(167 years old if you take into account him being frozen in a iceberg for 100 years.


while zuko was either 17 or 18 by the end of series.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 26, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Some problems with that:


Spoiler



1. Amon does not sound 80 in any conceivable way. Seriously.
2. That does not correlate with the line. For that to happen, Amon must have been a waterbender or at least someone from the water tribe. However, this contradicts his story. If he was born to a family of non-benders, he must have been a non-bender. However, considering that for some period of time in between Aang dying and Katara healing Aang, Amon must have been a bender.
3. His family was killed when he was 8, which is 7 years after the events of A:TLA. In those 7 years, it would be rather inconceivable for a firebender to go somewhere into the water tribes and burn a family alive. Not only that, but he lived in a farm. So that filters out the two tribes altogether. He could've been born in the colonies, but that's where peace was recently established so a violent outbreak couldn't occur right away. Plus, nearly all waterbenders themselves are in the Northern tribe.
4. That would mean that Amon and Aang both have the spiritual side of bending at the same time, while Aang possessed the physical aspect also. That means that, for about 54 years, 1 and 1/2 of an avatar existed which contradicts the "two halves of one whole avatar" idea.



My theory is that:


Spoiler



Amon doesn't actually have the ability to energybend. In reality, it's an extremely advanced form of chi blocking that can be broken, with extremely intensive healing.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 26, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > KingdomBlade said:
> ...



lol its good to hear all the theroies

Amon also held the throat Chakra compared to when Aang used the Heart 

we could answer this easily

CAPTURE "Steven Jay Blum" and we shall torture him to leak what his character does


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> My theory is that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Actually a really good observation.

A friend of mine (you know who you are!) said he found some very lengthy description of the differences on how Aang does it and how this new guy does it. That it's not the same and thus something is different. If anything it gives merit to your theory.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is an image comparing the Energy Bending of Amon and Aang...



Spoiler











There was one that went into more detail, but for the life of me I can't find it anywhere (if I do see it around, I'll be sure to post it). It pointed out that Amon also places his hand on the back of the neck, which is around another chakra point... named Amon. That name seem meaningful yet?

I'm throwing my hat into the "Amon is blocking chi" pool.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty sure it's chi blocking. The creators of the series said chi blocking has a history that's been forgotten. I wouldn't be surprised if Amon had came across this ancient history in his quest for vengeance.

EDIT: I think Amon is permanently sealing bending powers. Where as Aang stripped Ozai of his.

oh and Bolin > Sokka


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 26, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of Book 2 in the original series, Aang was killed by a lightning strike from Azula which caused Amon to be born as the new avatar since Aang died. However, Katara revived Aang with the water from the Spirit Oasis and he was all good as new. This caused Amon to lose his ability to bend the elements, but he was still connected and had the spiritual side that Korra does not. This explains why Korra does not get the spiritual side of being an avatar and how Amon actually was able to commune with the spirits to learn energybending





Spoiler



He got shot during the Avatar state. All the avatars would have just died off. Other words, he wouldn't had a chance to be born that way.


> If the Avatar were to be killed while in the Avatar State, _every_ Avatar would die with him/her. This would break the cycle permanently and the Avatar would cease to exist.


Link
You are thinking too short term anyway. Just because they haven't shown it yet, doesn't mean she can't.





Hyro-Sama said:


> Pretty sure it's chi blocking. The creators of the series said chi blocking has a history that's been forgotten. I wouldn't be surprised if Amon had came across this ancient history in his quest for vengeance.
> 
> *oh and Bolin > Sokka*


What? Just no...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to watch episode 4 now. Do not spoil it for me or I'll bend your face in.



Spoiler



Why'd Korra have that random flashback?



Amon cannot energybend. Unless the creators want a giant RETCON.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> My theory is that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't think about it that way until now.

Also I saw episode 4 yesterday and was happy to see the direction the show is going in.
On a side-note, Amon is slowly becoming one of my favorite villains.


----------



## Rasas (Apr 30, 2012)

I honestly thought the story would follow something like the game with a character like Lian and machines.

At any rate couldn't Amon possibly be Mako's and Bolin's Dad since their parents were said to be killed by a firebender. It is a twist but honestly he might of figured his sons were killed and walked away wounded. He meet a spirit who hated or disliked the Avatar or the methods used by the Avatar and told him chi blocking. Of course he might be a bender and hides it for obvious reasons.

Amon claims the spirits picked him and energy bending would take more time with a light show. If you watch when he takes the first guys bending it makes it weaker little by little so chi blocking makes more sense then energy bending as said above.


----------



## iggloovortex (Apr 30, 2012)

Rasas said:


> At any rate couldn't Amon possibly be Mako's and Bolin's Dad since their parents were said to be killed by a firebender. It is a twist but honestly he might of figured his sons were killed and walked away wounded. He meet a spirit who hated or disliked the Avatar or the methods used by the Avatar and told him chi blocking. Of course he might be a bender and hides it for obvious reasons.


Except that


Spoiler



Amon said his parents were killed by a firebender on their farm growing, as restated up above. so that theory wouldnt check out


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 30, 2012)

Man. You guys read way more into this show than I do. I just think Amon is a new character who happens to be a serious asshole. That's it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> > At any rate couldn't Amon possibly be Mako's and Bolin's Dad since their parents were said to be killed by a firebender. It is a twist but honestly he might of figured his sons were killed and walked away wounded. He meet a spirit who hated or disliked the Avatar or the methods used by the Avatar and told him chi blocking. Of course he might be a bender and hides it for obvious reasons.
> ...



You're forgetting the possibility that, you know, Amon might have just made that tragic story up to win supporters. Still, though, I agree that it probably isn't Bolin and Mako's father; that would be way too soap opera-y a twist, the writers behind the show are better than that.

It's still too early to say anything conclusive yet; we're just going to have to wait until they start dropping more clues around Amon's identity.


----------



## alphenor (Apr 30, 2012)

I bet Amon was that old-dark skinned man on Korra's flashback.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 1, 2012)

alphenor said:


> I bet Amon was that old-dark skinned man on Korra's flashback.


i bet amon is that guy's son.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It's still too early to say anything conclusive yet; we're just going to have to wait until they start dropping more clues around Amon's identity.



He's obviously Fire Lord Ozai's secret son who gained the powers as a result of his father's encounter with Aang.


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > It's still too early to say anything conclusive yet; we're just going to have to wait until they start dropping more clues around Amon's identity.
> ...



Is it too early to discount Time Lord as a possibility?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Is it too early to discount Time Lord as a possibility?



Well we never learn what happens to Zuko's mother, so it's reasonable to say that she gets impregnated by Ozai again and produces the Anti-Christ, aka Amon.


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too early to discount Time Lord as a possibility?
> ...



Again, though? I mean, if she was even alive by the end, would Zuko really hand her back to Ozai (who's locked up in jail)? That would be the worst, most awkward family reunion ever.


----------



## EthanObi (May 3, 2012)

OKAY! my theory of amon's family
Since Iroh could see and commune with the spirits of the spirit world(mentioned in Original Series) its possible that...



Spoiler



Iroh could be Amon's (great?)grandfather,. after all. since Iroh was the first non-avatar to go into the spirit world,

maybe he passed on the ability to speak with Said spirits if he got re-married to a non-bender and had a non-bender child?
and if said child married a non-bender also then the rest of the family tree would be 100% Non-bender and since amon was in a family of Non-benders it add's up.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 3, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> OKAY! my theory of amon's family
> Since Iroh could see and commune with the spirits of the spirit world(mentioned in Original Series) its possible that...
> 
> 
> ...


bit of a stretch dontcha think?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 5, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> OKAY! my theory of amon's family
> Since Iroh could see and commune with the spirits of the spirit world(mentioned in Original Series) its possible that...
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so, I thought Iroh lost his only son in the Fire Nation invasion or something and didn't have any children after that. Plus almost anyone of his line would probably be given significant social status, certainly not the "lowly farmers" Amon talked about. Considering everybody else's descendants have had rather important social positions (Tenzin is on the city council, Befong is head of the city police, Katara is some bigwig with the Water Tribe, and we don't know of any possible descendents for Zuko or Sokka), it'd seem odd that Iroh, who almost became a martyr defending the Avatar and bringing peace to the world, would not have children of significant status.

I'm going with the "advanced form of chi blocking" theory.

Also, what's up with Korra's lack of an Avatar Mode? Like there's plenty of times she's been in deep shit that Aang would have gone postal in (like her confrontation with Amon in the last episode) but she doesn't go berserk and just lay waste to the fools. I mean she's a lot less cautious and leaps before thinking compared to Aang, so you'd think that she would be using/triggering the Avatar Mode more than Aang, who was very resistant to it.


----------



## byronjj (May 5, 2012)

Actually it's known that Zuko's daughter is the new Fire Lord and he is traveling the world as an ambassador of peace or something.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 5, 2012)

I love the shit out of this series.


----------



## Narayan (May 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, what's up with Korra's lack of an Avatar Mode? Like there's plenty of times she's been in deep shit that Aang would have gone postal in (like her confrontation with Amon in the last episode) but she doesn't go berserk and just lay waste to the fools. I mean she's a lot less cautious and leaps before thinking compared to Aang, so you'd think that she would be using/triggering the Avatar Mode more than Aang, who was very resistant to it.


probably coz she got scared.  maybe proper mental state required. she got a glimpse of aang though. also it was said she sucked/lacked in the spiritual side of being an avatar.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 6, 2012)

I just watched episode 5. Just reaffirmed my previous statement.

*Bolin* > Sokka


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 6, 2012)

Narayan said:


> probably coz she got scared.  maybe proper mental state required. she got a glimpse of aang though. also it was said she sucked/lacked in the spiritual side of being an avatar.



Well the mode activates in a time of crisis. I mean she seemed in a pretty large crisis. I'll just give them the benefit of the doubt though and say the chi blocking prevented it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 6, 2012)

[member='Narayan'] is correct. Korra lacks a connection to the spirit world. Said connection must exist in some form in order for the Avatar to enter the Avatar State. Although powerful, I highly doubt chi-blocking could actually block the Avatar State from activating.  Unless the strikes were powerful enough to block the seventh chakra which activates the Avatar State.


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2012)

So, I found this scene from episode 5 in handy gif form.







Yeah, that's a keeper.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2012)

Just finished 3 and am half way through 4. Great series so far. Downloading 5 as we speak and will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## KingVamp (May 8, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I just watched episode 5. Just reaffirmed my previous statement.
> 
> *Bolin* > Sokka


I just watched episode 5. Just reaffirmed my previous statement.

What? Just *no*...

The episode was pretty good tho...


----------



## Jakob95 (May 12, 2012)

Words can not describe how fucking amazing Episode 6 was.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 12, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Words can not describe how fucking amazing Episode 6 was.


dear god. i watched it twice.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2012)

In episode 6, when Korra and the team where practising for the bro bending match, the announcer said something about the music was brought to you by "Cabbage Corp, a trusted name in technology".

Then the theory below dropped into my mind.

"Amon is a the CEO of Cabbage Corp, a technology company and is a descendant of the Cabbage guy. The Cabbage was farmer. Amon lived on a farm."

*I said it first!*


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2012)

Fantastic episode all around. Seriously, the way this season has been progressing so far has been pretty astounding.

Next Saturday will not be here fast enough.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to have to watch it again later, the one I watched today online was in horrible quality.  I can't ever find HD versions of it online =(.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2012)

Managed to find a 720p one, this episode was damn great. Can't wait till next week >.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2012)

I had to change my pants twice after I watched that episode once.



Spoiler



Moreover, I knew the equalists were going to use technology to counter benders. I love how the setting is the around the industrial revolution. Anyone else notice how Korra is getting closer and closer to reaching the spirit world?


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2012)

That was pretty awesome.


Hyro-Sama said:


> I had to change my pants twice after I watched that episode once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It funny how I guess that Korra team was going to lose.  Benders should be able to use technology to better themselves. ie. Rubber between their armor, Can't wait to see her talking to Aang. :3


----------



## luke_c (May 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure by now that 'Lightning Bolt' Zolt is Yakone's son, or that they're at least somewhat related. I'm guessing the increasing frequency of Korra's flashbacks are showing how as her airbending training progresses she is becoming more and more in touch with the spiritual world, she'll probably meet Aang soon and he will be like what Roku was to Aaang in TLAB.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 14, 2012)

Do you guys think its possible for the whole season to somehow get leaked?  Has that ever happened in history before?


----------



## luke_c (May 14, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Do you guys think its possible for the whole season to somehow get leaked?  Has that ever happened in history before?


That's extremely improbable. For the first few episodes Nick uploaded the episodes to their on-line servers and hackers managed to grab a hold of them and leak them, but they have since fixed it. There hasn't really been any leaks since then, and even then they were only about 4-5 days before air date. The chances of the _whole season_ being leaked is close to naught.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 14, 2012)

Dam it seems like the next episode is not going to be next week.  Seems like we are going to have to wait for the next ones to be announced.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Dam it seems like the next episode is not going to be next week.  Seems like we are going to have to wait for the next ones to be announced.



I don't think the fans will take it all too well...

What? I was dying for an excuse to work that in somewhere!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 18, 2012)

Is there seriously not going to be a new episode of Korra this Saturday? If so that's unfortunate b/c it's become one of the highlights of my weekends.


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 18, 2012)

Looks like you're going to have a shitty weekend.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2012)

Nothing this weekend after the last sucker punch of a wham episode? That's just cold, Nick.

Well, at least I'm getting two extra episodes of Community this weekend to compensate.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 18, 2012)

WOW That really sucks. I guess I could just watch episode 6 in an infinite loop until the 26th comes.


----------



## Fibrizo (May 18, 2012)

What are you talking about	 there's a  new episode this Saturday heck we already eve gotten previews


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Dam it seems like the next episode is not going to be next week.  Seems like we are going to have to wait for the next ones to be announced.



I am disappointed by this!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 18, 2012)

My man Bolin is ripped. Damn.

Bolin>>>>>>>>Sokka

It's going to be a good Saturday.   And fuck you for trolling, Jakob95.


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2012)

So yeah, I just looked it up myself to be sure. The wiki has the next episode listed for... May 19, 2012. Tomorrow.

Alright everyone, move along, crisis averted.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 19, 2012)

@[member='diando']


Spoiler



Wow you were right



Just finished episode 7, and it was amazing Tenzin actually fought in this episode as well.


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

Crap, I missed it again -_-...to the torrents.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 19, 2012)

Just heard of the new episodes...
ITS TIME TO TORRENT!


----------



## Fibrizo (May 20, 2012)

Great episode today


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 20, 2012)

Amon is whatever the girl's name is' brother.


----------



## luke_c (May 20, 2012)

No episode for two weeks because of Memorial Day next week  

Loved watching Tenzin fight


----------



## KingVamp (May 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Bolin======Sokka


I'll throw you a bone.


luke_c said:


> Loved watching Tenzin fight


Me too.
I did want to see a bit more tho....


----------



## Jax (May 20, 2012)

Oh my God, this episode, this episode, guys, oh my God, this episode, oh my God!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

I need episode 8 or I'm going to go through withdrawals.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 20, 2012)

I love how i dont know exactly what direction this show is going. I totally thought Asami would turn out to be evil, but i guess i was wrong. At least until the last episode where it turns out shes secretly been a higher rank in the Equalists than her dad was and is unbelievably evil :3


----------



## FireGrey (May 20, 2012)

They should just learn the equalists' fighting style and combine it with bending and be invinsible.
Oh and steal all their technology :3


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2012)

I have not seen the latest episode but caught up on them the other day. Although I am not complaining miniseries became two series quite quickly.

So far other than several in jokes they have managed to keep it separate from the original quite well which is impressive. They have veered a bit close to some pitfalls of such a series (the stuff with pro bending looked like it might have been a series focus to the exclusion of other stuff at one point) but have pulled it back quite well. Equally some of the powers and fights seem to be because the plot says so but if I can accept a laser beam/pulse moving at 10 meters a second in a lot of sci fi I will accept that.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> @[member='diando']
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Just finished watching that episode just a while ago. I was almost right. A bit off.


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> I love how i dont know exactly what direction this show is going. I totally thought Asami would turn out to be evil, but i guess i was wrong. At least until the last episode where it turns out shes secretly been a higher rank in the Equalists than her dad was and is unbelievably evil :3


never trust them too good to be true women. 

i'd vote for bolin for korra. for me, they're a better match. 
glad the cabbage guy had his own company. but too bad, avatar stuff is still bad for his business.




KingVamp said:


> Me too.
> I did want to see a bit more tho....


 still not enough bending for me... 
looks like the peaceful life in republic city limited the benders' abilities.
i've got a few questions,
1 where are them earthbenders? did metalbending made them forget earthbending? or there wasn't just a lot of benders in republic city, since it seems like a neutral place.
2 i only seen firebenders bend lightning(especially bolin's brother) in power plants. save for lightning bolt zolt. was there a rule prohibiting it's use?
3 why doesn't tenzen use the air nomad staff in battle?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2012)

Guys guys what if
guys
listen 
what if


Spoiler



What if Amon is secretly the avatar and Korra is just some kind of mutant who can use 3 elements.


----------



## Necron (May 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> 1 where are them earthbenders? did metalbending made them forget earthbending? or there wasn't just a lot of benders in republic city, since it seems like a neutral place.
> 2 i only seen firebenders bend lightning(especially bolin's brother) in power plants. save for lightning bolt zolt. was there a rule prohibiting it's use?
> 3 why doesn't tenzen use the air nomad staff in battle?



1) I guess it's difficult for them to bend without destroying a part of the city. But they're there, just not appearing that much.
2) I guess not? Remember it's not an ability every firebender has. Also, life is more peaceful in this time. The bending we saw before, was to protect their life. There is no need to have that ability, either.
3) Probably because he doesn't have to travel long distances, or in this case, he was with Lin and the metalbenders airship.

Man, I'm loving this show, but they need to show more bending.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i've got a few questions,
> 1 where are them earthbenders? did metalbending made them forget earthbending? or there wasn't just a lot of benders in republic city, since it seems like a neutral place.
> 2 i only seen firebenders bend lightning(especially bolin's brother) in power plants. save for lightning bolt zolt. was there a rule prohibiting it's use?
> 3 why doesn't tenzen use the air nomad staff in battle?


1 i would assume since earthbending on a larger scale than inside pro bending in Republic City would mess it up, most earthbenders keep it to themselves.
2 Lightning might be the same idea, pretty much bending on a whole would cause a mess. Flooded streets, burning shops, exploding shops (from lightning), shifted roads
3 Probably doesnt want to risk it getting damaged? plus he probably only ever uses it when he needs to travel by himself swiftly. But as the airbending council member he cant exactly be alone all the time3




AlanJohn said:


> Guys guys what if
> guys
> listen
> what if
> ...


but hes not using energy bending. hes using advanced chi blocking


----------



## gamefan5 (May 21, 2012)

I loled at episode 7 when they brought back the cabbage gag. XD


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2012)

@[member='Necron']
and
@[member='iggloovortex']

1 well, earthbending doesn't always mean moving a huge rock 3 times the size of your body. like the rock hands used in the first series, in ba sing se.
2 sounds logical. 
3 yes, but we know that the staff wasn't used only for travel. it's an airbender's main weapon. if i were to go on a raid i'm sure to bring my best weapon.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> 3 yes, but we know that the staff wasn't used only for travel. it's an airbender's main weapon. if i were to go on a raid i'm sure to bring my best weapon.


Maybe he didn't think the raid was going to be that dangerous.


Spoiler



I mean really robots with metal that the solders can't bend? Who would expect that? I wonder if someone will come to even bend that type of metal.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 21, 2012)

I am disappointed by Tenzin and Beifong, they're going down too easy...I expected them to have a Iroh-badassness to them, guess they aren't old enough 


So far the series it going pretty good, but i expect them to get a bit more artistic with their bending.




Spoiler



Who's up for Korra losing her bending to Amon and somehow have to relearn the elements?


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

Narayan said:


> @[member='Necron']
> and
> @[member='iggloovortex']
> 
> ...


1 yea but most earthbending is thrown and/or just left in the way. on streets and shopping areas that would be dangerous
3 well in aang's case he carried it because he had to. they were always traveling and he didnt have a place to leave it. And also what Vamp said, that the informant seemed legit, so its hard to expect an ambush. they didnt know he wouldnt be readily available at his desk like he probably was many times before


SinHarvest24 said:


> I am disappointed by Tenzin and Beifong, they're going down too easy...I expected them to have a Iroh-badassness to them, guess they aren't old enough
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Im not disappointed, because Lin showed some of what she can do ep 6, and Tenzin is just waiting for his chance to shine. but i agree about the iroh part.
and that would make an interesting second season


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who's up for Korra losing her bending to Amon and somehow have to relearn the elements?


Yeah, I'm kinda betting on that to happen.



iggloovortex said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Guys guys what if
> ...


AFAIK, that hasn't been explained yet.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > but hes not using energy bending. hes using advanced chi blocking
> ...


i mean. i would like to think logically, that energy bending would require the light show. thats just me. also seeing as how the equalists chi block. . .


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Doesn't that seem like a plot for something that is more than 24 episodes?

I hope Korra learns metal and lightning bending.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > iggloovortex said:
> ...


Yeah, they chi-block to be able to combat benders, coupled with the fact that they can't actually energy bend.  Plus, one has to remember that Ozai was a tremendously powerful man, and so was his will, which is why he was almost able to overpower Aang, but Amon does this in a different manner, not only is exactly what he does a mystery, but unlike Ozai his victims are filled with fear, they've pretty much lost hope and will, there's no need for a light show.


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> i mean. i would like to think logically, that energy bending would require the light show. thats just me. also seeing as how the equalists chi block. . .


I whether that be the case.


Spoiler



Do you think it can work backwards? Giving nonbenders, bending powers?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > SinHarvest24 said:
> ...



Lightning isn't bended. It's generated then directed.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > i mean. i would like to think logically, that energy bending would require the light show. thats just me. also seeing as how the equalists chi block. . .
> ...


i think it can, but no one would really want to


machomuu said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


but that doesnt quite make sense i think. the light show is supposed to be the representation of the energy. just because it takes an immensely shorter amount of time doesnt mean there wouldnt be one, and also not to mention that lightning bolt zolt wasnt afraid at first. his mind was calm enough to even shoot lightning.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > iggloovortex said:
> ...


First, I want to say that it doesn't matter how calm they are beforehand, after they have been caught and are about to lose their bending, every single person they've shown has expressed tremendous fear.  Every one.  But here's something else, how do you know the light show doesn't happen?  How do you know it either wasn't something the creators created to represent the conflict or that it isn't something that only Amon and the victim can see, because no one else was present at the time of Aang's energy bending, and while there was a light show, the light shot a beam into the sky that would be very noticeable, especially by Sokka and Suki who were on their way to the Aang at the time.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > SinHarvest24 said:
> ...



...is the series licensed for just 24 episodes?


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


According to Wikipedia, 26.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



I was just supposed to be a 12 episode mini-series originally, but was expanded to include a 14 episode second season.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 22, 2012)

jumpman17 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > SinHarvest24 said:
> ...


Meh...that kinda sucks.

Expected 3-4 seasons atleast, lets hope they get what ever 'plot' they have across as epically they can within the that episode limit...


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Lightning isn't bended. It's generated then directed.


You know what I mean. >.>


iggloovortex said:


> i think it can, but no one would really want to



Can you elaborate?

Sorry, I mean 26.

Anyway, I think it is just advance chi blocking.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Anyway, I think it is just advance chi blocking.


Something worth noting is that Amon hasn't even hinted at having an ability to chi block at all, IIRC.  There's really nothing towards hinting that it's chi blocking, especially since chi blocking is a sort of martial art technique similar to pressing ones pressure points, but he's not touching one of the noted points at all.  In fact, he even takes a stance similar to that of an energy bender when taking away one's bending.


----------



## Zaertix (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I think it is just advance chi blocking.
> ...



As myself and a friend have been discussing, if you remember at the end of Avatar, when Aang was taking Ozai's bending, he almost corrupted him fully, but then Aang won fullout.
What if... in some crazy world, Ozai acquired the dormant power, and Amon is his child? I'm aware of Zuko and that whole fork, but what if?

Or what if he found the Lion Turtle? We never figured out what happened to him. (I'm also aware of the plot hole here just sayin)


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Zaertix said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


I think it was the Lion Turtle that told Aang that it was an Avatar-Only ability, he simply awakened it (or taught him how to use it).  Of course, this isn't fact, I'm just implying from Tenzin's brief explanation.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I think it is just advance chi blocking.
> ...



The fact that all his underlings (except for the ones relying on tech weapons) use chi bending, his speed and finesse in combat, and his obsession with removing bending are all pretty big hints that he is a chi blocker himself. And yes, Amon is placing his finger on a pressure point (the second deadliest, apparently). That point is named Amon; his name seems pretty fitting now, doesn't it?

Also, I don't think comparing stances will be all that productive. We have only instance of energy bending ever to compare it to, after all.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


True, I can't argue with that, those are facts vs. my "IIRC", so I can't really counter it.  Also, I was wrong about the stance, or rather, the hand-placement.  Aang does fashion his hand a certain way, he simply holds his head, though he does touch various points, those points probably don't matter.  Amon, on the other hand, touches the point right under the forehead.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if it was a method derived/evolved from Energy Bending.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really robots with metal that the solders can't bend? Who would expect that? I wonder if someone will come to even bend that type of metal.



Well metalbending is done by bending the minerals in metal. If you remember when Toff does it in TLA, she "sees" the earth inside the metal and bends through it. Here though, the metal is so pure that there's no earth to bend in it.

But yeah, awesome episode. Befong is a boss. Notice how she was like the only one to take down a robot. And she did it by herself.

Also Tenzin is pretty boss too. I wanted to see him kick more ass and I'm glad he is.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

machomuu said:


> First, I want to say that it doesn't matter how calm they are beforehand, after they have been caught and are about to lose their bending, every single person they've shown has expressed tremendous fear.  Every one.  But here's something else, how do you know the light show doesn't happen?  How do you know it either wasn't something the creators created to represent the conflict or that it isn't something that only Amon and the victim can see, because no one else was present at the time of Aang's energy bending, and while there was a light show, the light shot a beam into the sky that would be very noticeable, especially by Sokka and Suki who were on their way to the Aang at the time.


A valid point.


machomuu said:


> True, I can't argue with that, those are facts vs. my "IIRC", so I can't really counter it.  Also, I was wrong about the stance, or rather, the hand-placement.  Aang does fashion his hand a certain way, he simply holds his head, though he does touch various points, those points probably don't matter.  Amon, on the other hand, touches the point right under the forehead.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if it was a method derived/evolved from Energy Bending.


well i mean from that one stance that aang used,


Spoiler










we can see it actually is the same


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 22, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> well i mean from that one stance that aang used,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



we on about other hand

Aang placed his other hand on the heart chakra

Amon used the Throat
(Amon meaning throat or something IIRC)


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > well i mean from that one stance that aang used,
> ...


in episode 6 i only saw amon use one hand. his one hand is whats been teasing everyone. Even Korra during all of episode 4. unless we see another proper zoomed out occurence, im going with he only uses 1 hand


----------



## Shoat (May 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there were no lazers coming out of the people that amon took the bending from and they had no chance to spiritually fight back, so it certainly isn't the same thing.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 22, 2012)

Shoat said:


> I'm pretty sure there were no lazers coming out of the people that amon took the bending from and they had no chance to spiritually fight back, so it certainly isn't the same thing.


look for macho's idea on that fact


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 23, 2012)

OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
only if you want to know who Amon is look


Spoiler








Aangs Son Bumi


----------



## byronjj (May 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
> only if you want to know who Amon is look
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find that?


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
> only if you want to know who Amon is look
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



if source is legit, why does he have an airbender's tattoo? isn't he a non-bender?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
> ...





Spoiler



story will unfold, what should make people wonder is what hes saying "i am your farther"


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 23, 2012)

Spoiler



I don't know the story behind Bami, but couldn't have Aang been taking away his bending abilities in that flashback?


----------



## Fibrizo (May 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
> only if you want to know who Amon is look
> 
> 
> ...



is fake you know


----------



## iggloovortex (May 23, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> OK GUYS BIG SPOILER
> only if you want to know who Amon is look
> 
> 
> ...


confirmed photoshopped on other forums


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2012)

ah damn photoshop. it looks almost real.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 23, 2012)

dam id like to see the evidence as it looks real legit

lets look over the pro bending rules



Spoiler



















only spoilered as bg pictures


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 23, 2012)

I just want to point out that there is no way to confirm that that is a shopped image. Every image out there is recorded via a camera and none of them are direct. You can only source a shopped image through EXIF data and you won't have nay for that exact image.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> I just want to point out that there is no way to confirm that that is a shopped image. Every image out there is recorded via a camera and none of them are direct. You can only source a shopped image through EXIF data and you won't have nay for that exact image.



You could just shop the image and take a photo of it on a TV/computer screen with a camera.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 23, 2012)

I bet amon is the cabbage guys son.


----------



## Jax (May 23, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> I bet amon is the cabbage guys *grandson*.



Fixed.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone knows when the Legend of Korra will make it to Netflix?


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to point out that there is no way to confirm that that is a shopped image. Every image out there is recorded via a camera and none of them are direct. You can only source a shopped image through EXIF data and you won't have nay for that exact image.
> ...


Very true, however, there is no way to prove that's what was done. The EXIF ta would only be the data of the photo taken of the television set.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2012)

Jax said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet amon is the cabbage guys *grandson*.
> ...



Isn't his grandson the owner of Cabbage Corp?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 24, 2012)

Bumi is a non-bender not an airbender. Aang only had one airbending child, Tenzin. I'm pretty sure he'll be a villain. I highly doubt he's Amon though. The backstories are different. The only possibility is if Amon lied about his backstory.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Bumi is a non-bender not an airbender. Aang only had one airbending child, Tenzin. I'm pretty sure he'll be a villain. I highly doubt he's Amon though. The backstories are different. The only possibility is if Amon lied about his backstory.



I don't think Bumi will ending up being an outright villain; that would be a bit too easy and simple for the writers to fall back on.

His status could leave him as a very conflicted individual (a nonbender living in the shadow of his father, the Avatar, and the rest of his family), but I don't think he will dive straight forward into evil. If Korra ends up losing her bending, he could make an excellent instructor to her while better allowing her to understand the plight of the nonbenders.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Bumi is a non-bender not an airbender. Aang only had one airbending child, Tenzin. I'm pretty sure he'll be a villain. I highly doubt he's Amon though. The backstories are different. The only possibility is if Amon lied about his backstory.
> ...




Maybe.

I don't see Bumi playing a huge role in the overarching story. (Unless he's an antagonist in some way shape or form. He just screams "villainous" to me.) Especially as a mentor since Tenzin has already filled that role. At the least some experience in his life will serve as an example to Korra to improve herself in some way. Furthermore, Bumi could dead for all we know. Unless he's located in another part of United Republic of Nations or he's an explorer of some sort exploring the entire world. Moreover, does Korra losing her bending really seem like a likely outcome?


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



The same instinct that tells me Bumi won't be villainous is the same instinct that told me Asami wouldn't be either (just screaming, "No, that would be way too obvious of a direction to take this!"), so I'm inclined to trust it for now.

Tenzin has fills the role of mentor... for now. Seeing how fast the series is progressing (and how quickly events are spiraling out of control), who knows how long that will last? With 19 episodes left, he could be killed off (if the creative team is allowed to push boundaries that far), taken prisoner, otherwise incapacitated, etc. If that happens, Bumi (and/or his waterbender sister) may step in to the role. I'm also guessing that he's still alive (wherever he may be) from the fact that, well, he's the nonbending son of the Avatar; considering the revolution at hand, that would be a hard detail to overlook.

Theory rambling below...



Spoiler



And yes, absolutely. I believe that, at some point or another, Korra will lose her bending (especially if Amon is only using an advanced form of chi blocking on his victims, which I'm about 90% sure of). Korra easily grasped the "physical" elements, managing to use them at an extremely early age. Air, the element most tied to spiritually (from the looks of it, anyway), still eludes her though. It's also why she hasn't entered the Avatar State yet. 

Now, imagine that Korra has her bending stripped away. A depowered Avatar would be a significant victory (and morale boost) for Amon and his  followers, which will set the stakes for the second season (which will be the second act of the larger story arc);  Korra would struggle to find someway to regain her powers before it is too late. It will be a humbling experience, but one that finally allows her to make that spiritual connection she's been lacking.

Then she'll figure out Amon's shenanigans, regain her powers (and then some), and return to take back Republic City. An epic series finale will ensue.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 24, 2012)

@[member='Gahars']: That's a pretty well thought theory. I guess you could say it's a "necessary defeat". Although, with Aang popping up in flashbacks more frequently (Especially when Amon shows up.) he may step in and teach his new reincarnation those values beforehand.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> @[member='Gahars']: That's a pretty well thought theory. I guess you could say it's a "necessary defeat". Although, with Aang popping up in flashbacks more frequently (Especially when Amon shows up.) he may step in and teach his new reincarnation those values beforehand.



That could be a big season 2 moment and provide a shocking plot twist or two; whatever happened during the time of the flashbacks has to be related to the current Equalist movement in some way, shape, or form.

It's a shame they're not airing a new episode this weekend because the show has left us with so many questions. It's going to be a long wait for next week, let me tell you...


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2012)

Watched all 7 episodes so far today. Loving the series so far. Much preferring the teenage leads to the younger ones of the last series. With Korra being so much more grounded in reality compared to Aang it lends the series a much more serious tone.

Not going to speculate about all the Equalist shenanigans. I am surprised at Korra not entering the Avatar state yet though. I'd have thought something would have happened when Korra was threatened seriously by Amon early in the series. The Avatar state seemed pretty autonomous in the Last Airbender requiring no specific spiritual link from Aang. After all it is just the sum of all his past spirits so it just comes from her not a link to any other spirit.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Not going to speculate about all the Equalist shenanigans. I am surprised at Korra not entering the Avatar state yet though. I'd have thought something would have happened when Korra was threatened seriously by Amon early in the series. The Avatar state seemed pretty autonomous in the Last Airbender requiring no specific spiritual link from Aang. After all it is just the sum of all his past spirits so it just comes from her not a link to any other spirit.



But she'd still need a link to all those spirits to begin with before any Avatar State hijinks can ensue. That wasn't an issue for Aang, obviously, but you have to remember that he was raised as a monk. Korra is very well grounded in the physical world, but that spiritual component just isn't there (a lot of people see this as representing the series' setting as a whole, which is definitely an interesting idea), so it doesn't come naturally for her.

Well, naturally for her _yet_ anyway.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 24, 2012)

This show... I've waited so long to see it, and I still haven't watched more than the 3rd episode.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be fine and dandy if it wasnt already confirmed that the 2 seasons would have different antagonists


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 24, 2012)

I have not started watching Korra yet....I have yet to finish Book 3 of Aang's Story, but I will this week then I will start on Korra.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Just curious, where did they say that?

Also, even if that is the case, the creators behind the series are notorious for teasing their fanbase with half truths and seemingly direct statements. They could easily be stretching the definition of different here; it could be referring to Amon and his secret identity (or something along those lines). 

Or the match could end in a sort of draw; Amon is killed, but Korra loses her bending. Without a leader to unify and organize the Equalist movement, the revolution descends into chaos with multiple people trying to usurp control. On returning, Korra would have to find a way to end the revolution once and for all.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (May 24, 2012)

Why is there no episode this week? Memorial Day being Monday is the only reason I can think of; that shouldn't affect the broadcast of a series that had the first season of twelve episodes completed before it even started airing though?

Is there another reason that I'm missing, even the banners are noted as 'Every Saturday at 11/10!'?


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Why is there no episode this week? Memorial Day being Monday is the only reason I can think of; that shouldn't affect the broadcast of a series that had the first season of twelve episodes completed before it even started airing though?
> 
> Is there another reason that I'm missing, even the banners are noted as 'Every Saturday at 11/10!'?



I think it just might be that Nick will have special programming blocks for Memorial Day (show marathons are always popular), and so the regular schedule is pushed back a week.

Yeah, I hate it, too.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (May 24, 2012)

Considering Korra is the highest viewed programming block for the channel currently (and perhaps in the channel history?), I thought they'd take the initiative to squeeze it into their 'popular' marathon schedule.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Considering Korra is the highest viewed programming block for the channel currently (and perhaps in the channel history?), I thought they'd take the initiative to squeeze it into their 'popular' marathon schedule.



Well, the show does skew towards an older audience; the execs at Nick may figure that those viewers might not stick around for a marathon block of the show. Little kids with nothing else to do, on the other hand, might easily stick around for a bunch of Spongebob or Madagascar episodes.


----------



## byronjj (May 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


I don't think Korra would lose her bending cosidering the whole show is surround by it, but then again maybe if Korra does lose her bending it could somehow help her see the world through a non-bender's eyes and then later she could somehow get her bending back and have the knowlege on how to ake the world peaceful for benders and non-benders.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (May 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sly 3 4 me said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Korra is the highest viewed programming block for the channel currently (and perhaps in the channel history?), I thought they'd take the initiative to squeeze it into their 'popular' marathon schedule.
> ...




Perhaps, although I feel Legend of Korra can be understood by audiences of many different ages and be enjoyable. This show has more action and entertainment in one episode compared to entire seasons of some of the other shows they air.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 25, 2012)

Now since the thread/topic is on this show, it's very confusing to me, i don't get one part.

What happened to Aang and Sokka and Toph and Katara?


----------



## Fibrizo (May 25, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Now since the thread/topic is on this show, it's very confusing to me, i don't get one part.
> 
> What happened to Aang and Sokka and Toph and Katara?




Aang =DEAD
Sokka = DEAD
Toph Dead
Katara = still alive as a old water bender master


----------



## Jax (May 25, 2012)

Did you guys know about this?









> Although the War is now over, tensions run high as Aang and Zuko are put on a "collision course" after the Avatar travels to a Fire Nation colony and finds "tension between neighbors" – a threat that may "shatter the world's newfound peace". The unfinished conversation between Zuko and Ozai about the whereabouts of Ursa, Zuko's long lost mother is completed, but the conversation takes a different path after Zuko asks the question and her fate still remains unknown. Negotiations with Earth King Kuei and the beginning of the Harmony Restoration Movement commence.


Source

It's like an official Book Four for the original series. I just read the first part and it's awesome!


----------



## Fibrizo (May 25, 2012)

Jax said:


> Did you guys know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea i am still waiting for a scan of part 2 i want to see Azula


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Sly 3 4 me said:
> ...



Oh I'd agree with you, but I'm not a network executive. I would have loved a marathon leading up to a new episode or two, but I guess that's just not in the cards.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (May 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sly 3 4 me said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



They should have an Avatar: The Last Airbender marathon for the next two days, that would knock their choice of a 'marathon block' out of the water. It'd be perfectly set up if they ran it for ten or so hours on Saturday and Sunday, it would be just enough time with the 64 or so half hour episodes.


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2012)

That would be nice and all, but you can have too much of a good thing. They'd alienating their viewers who either outright dislike the series, don't like it THAT much, or have already seen it and want something else.

Besides, just watching the whole run on a computer is easier anyway. Say goodbye, commercial breaks.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2012)

This is something random but after seeing the appearance of the police as metalbenders was nobody else a little confused/disappointed?
I know that metal-bending is just an extension of Earth-Bending but when Toph figured it out I assumed it was something she could only do because she was just that good at Earth bending and only others equally as good would be able to do it as well. An entire Police force made up of them seems to undermine the revelation of Toph's metal bending to me. That said it does make some kind of sense. The Police force are specially trained to bend metal which gives them something only the Police force is able to do, a trump card when dealing with bending criminals.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 27, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> This is something random but after seeing the appearance of the police as metalbenders was nobody else a little confused/disappointed?
> I know that metal-bending is just an extension of Earth-Bending but when Toph figured it out I assumed it was something she could only do because she was just that good at Earth bending and only others equally as good would be able to do it as well. An entire Police force made up of them seems to undermine the revelation of Toph's metal bending to me. That said it does make some kind of sense. The Police force are specially trained to bend metal which gives them something only the Police force is able to do, a trump card when dealing with bending criminals.


i like it because to me its more the legacy of Toph. I agree that she discovered it because she was the best, but if it couldnt be taught then it would've ended there, and im pretty sure no one wouldve wanted that


----------



## Jakob95 (May 27, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > This is something random but after seeing the appearance of the police as metalbenders was nobody else a little confused/disappointed?
> ...


In the comic of The Promise part 1, Toph actually decides to build her own school of metal bending.  So she decided to teach it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > This is something random but after seeing the appearance of the police as metalbenders was nobody else a little confused/disappointed?
> ...



Also realize that metal is probably something that recently became large and it wasn't nearly as widespread in TLA as it was in LOK. The Water Nation was too far spread out and isolated to adapt the technology, the Air Temples were massacred, the Earth Nation had no need for metal since earth was seemingly easier to use and bend, and only the Fire Nation came to use it since they became the major force in the world and had access to the best tech and such. Plus it seems logical that firebending is needed to produce metal in the quantity that they did and the nations weren't exactly in a cooperative "Let's share our bending" mood when TLA came about. Toph only "learned" it through necessity and it only became popular because metal became more popular with the Nations cooperating and new technology (cars, cities) requiring metal.

So that's my explanation as to why metalbending only now came to be.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 30, 2012)

This thread is great for information gathering. I had no idea about the promise till I read of this, thank you guys.

An Bolin > Sokka indeed. Aside from that has it been explained yet why Bolin earth bends and his brother firebends?


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> An Bolin > Sokka indeed. Aside from that has it been explained yet why Bolin earth bends and his brother firebends?



Presumably their parents were mixed along bending lines, plus it also reflects how Republic City is supposed to be a melting pot of sorts; the rigid bending divisions across families are starting to crumble.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > An Bolin > Sokka indeed. Aside from that has it been explained yet why Bolin earth bends and his brother firebends?
> ...


cough cough nyc


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...



Pretty much, yeah. It all adds to the "Early 20th Century" feel the show has (along with the plot based around class struggles and revolution), which allows the show to stand out from the original series.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 30, 2012)

I would love to understand the biology behind bending. Some fans have taken a stab at it but something official would be more welcome.


----------



## Fibrizo (May 30, 2012)

a preview for episode 8 is out :X team avatar is back

http://www.nick.com/videos/clip/legend-of-korra-108-travel-in-style-clip.html


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 30, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> a preview for episode 8 is out :X team avatar is back
> 
> http://www.nick.com/...style-clip.html


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > a preview for episode 8 is out :X team avatar is back
> ...


That. gif. is. epic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow that new episode was fucking awesome.

Great plot twist at the end, I'm crapping my pants waiting for next week.

Although I did find some of the early directorial decisions in the beginning a bit obnoxious, all the exaggerated emotions and stuff. Made it feel like a cheap anime when the series has made a name for itself by not being an anime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, if Season 1 is this exciting, then what about Season 2? I hope Season 2 is no drop off or short. I hate short seasons.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

diando said:


> Wow, if Season 1 is this exciting, then what about Season 2? I hope Season 2 is no drop off or short. I hate short seasons.



Yeah, I'm really hoping they invest more into this show and make it more than two seasons. I'd like another four-season-show like TLA. Well, provided they don't start stretching it out, but seeing how well done the show and its writing is, I doubt that'll happen. There's plenty of ways they can open up the show for four seasons that aren't bad. As people mentioned, Korra losing her bending, and I'd also see if the Equalist thing in Republic City expanded to a "world war". Then throw in some WWI and/or WWII vibes in there and I'll just be creaming my pants every Saturday.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 2, 2012)

Who was Aang's second enemy after Ozai again?  The guy that he tried to stop 40 years later from the events of the TLA?  I think that guy is Tarrlok.

Nvm his name is Yakone.  And it seems like that isn't him.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 2, 2012)

I was never able to watch the first series, but this one has me on the edge of my seat with every episode, especially with today's epicsode.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

I shit my myself at the end.

This the fucking greatest show on television.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I shit my myself at the end.
> 
> This the fucking greatest show on television.


This. This times a lot. A lot a lot.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 3, 2012)

Korra Vs Tarrlok was awesome. Though its really starting to show how Korra really is a jack of all trades, and isnt really THAT great in any of her known elements.

Also, i'm REALLY loving those flashbacks to Aang and the original gang. I cant wait until they finally start going indepth into that stuff, i still want to know what the hell Zuko's mom did


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 3, 2012)

She was about to kill the guy


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 3, 2012)

Technically she only got the advantage due to taking out the water he was bending, then using other elements. He completely had her on the defense when he was launching those ice shards at her.

And i meant what did Ursa do inbetween TLA and LoK. We already knew she killed the firelord before Ozai. But judging by what Tenzin's daughter was asking Katara, and the fact Zuko was adamant she was still alive, i'm guessing alot more happened involving her. The creators have even hinted at it


----------



## Jax (Jun 3, 2012)

How can each episode be better than the previous?!

This show is insane! And I love it!


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 3, 2012)

torloc is a d-bag episode 8 was awesome though


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw this in the episode, snapped, and uploaded.  I present to you the Adorable Korra Pout:




Too adorable for words.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 3, 2012)

@[member='dgwillia']:
@[member='Fibrizo']:


Use spoilers tags please. I'm telling you nicely.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 3, 2012)

These ARE spoilers so do not read unless you've seen the episode.


Spoiler



I DID NOT SEE BLOODBENDING COMING.. WHAT A PLOT-TWIST AT THE END!!! XD


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Jun 3, 2012)

Lin, where art thou?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2012)

Why, why did it have to end with a cliffhanger? Waiting for new episodes was painful enough already; now it's going to be downright brutal!

But yeah, great episode. I thought some of the humor in the beginning of the episode (especially with Tenzin's son, forgetting his name) was a bit forced. It felt like the writers were going, "Wait, this is on Nickelodeon. Hold on guys, we need to fit in something for the 5-11 demographic!" It also didn't fit in considering the dark subject matter the rest of the episode centered around (like, you know, analogies to the war on terror). Those complaints are pretty minor, though. Really, this was another fantastic episode; I just wish that issue had been handled a bit better,


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> These ARE spoilers so do not read unless you've seen the episode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nor did I! I can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2012)

The worst part of the series so far:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAzXjaIWbh0&feature=youtu.be

I watch the series on DVR, and this goddamn commercial players every. single. break. I am losing my mind!


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler












Well that was a great episode on season finally we can expect WW1


----------



## Jax (Jun 9, 2012)

There's still one more ep before the 1 hour season finale.

But this ep was boss!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 9, 2012)

Jax said:


> There's still one more ep before the 1 hour season finale.
> 
> But this ep was boss!


wait but this is the 9th episode.
are you saying there are only 10 episodes in the season?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > There's still one more ep before the 1 hour season finale.
> ...


1 more ep before, means there's a 10th before a 1 hour season finale, which would be eps 11 and 12?


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 9, 2012)

Narayan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Jax said:
> ...


12 episodes is still very short.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 9, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> 12 episodes is still very short.



It was designed as a miniseries but eventually got renewed for a second season. Hence the short seasons.

Otherwise, great episode though, the season finale should be interesting. A lot was left open about Yukone, Tarlok, Amon, and the old Team Avatar, how they'll all factor in should be interesting.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTeRJ5EuXb4


WW1


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2012)

Holy shit this episode was amazing.


Spoiler



MY BODY CANNOT WAIT UNTIL THE 23RD, I WANT TO SEE THE SEASON FINALE RIGHT FUCKING NOW!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 9, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Holy shit this episode was amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


WHAT???? YOU can't? I just got finished watching today's epicsode and IT. WAS. EPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCC!!!!! I am absolutely hooked to this show now!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll have to wait for a rip to appear online somewhere before I can watch Episode 9.
Just finished Episode 8 though. Very interesting stuff.


Spoiler



I can't say I didn't see the pro-bending laws coming in though. As soon as he announced the curfew my brain went "Why the fuck just for non-benders? Impose it on everybody for safety and people will see it as more fair!" Stupid Council is stupid



Also AlanJohn, did that really need to be in a spoiler? You didn't mention any plot-specific stuff.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2012)

My body is so fucking ready. 

Must contain urge... To... Fap....


----------



## Jax (Jun 9, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> I'll have to wait for a rip to appear online somewhere before I can watch Episode 9



There's already a HD version available.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2012)

Jax said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to wait for a rip to appear online somewhere before I can watch Episode 9
> ...


All the ones I was finding were shite quality, found a decent one now so all is good 

Right, have watched episode 9 now.


Spoiler



Was nice to see Aang, Sokka and Toph all grown up though it does produce a slight feeling of off-ness since they're now adults and get drawn in a much more realistic style.
As for the plot with Tarlok and his dad, meh. He made a good villain though he was never suspected hiim of being Amon. It did manage to increase his threat level again though, a will strong enough to defy blood bending.
I had a huge problem with one line though: "I know how you're able to bloodbend without the full moon. You're Yakone's son" THAT EXPLAINS NOTHING!!!! NOTHING AT ALL!!!! Yakone was the son of his Dad, presumably Yakone's dad couldn't bloodbend!
Looking forward to the Finale, though I hope Korra doesn't lose her bending abilities. Losing it would break her completely, though it may force her into the spiritual side in hopes of unlocking it again.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler



Toph is looking SO FINE AS AN ADULT! Aang is rather... typical.XD
OMG WE FINALLY SEE SOKKA!
OMG, We see Aang in action, uses the avatar state for a little while AND energybending. Oh wow.
And a FUCKING GOOD PLOT-TWIST AT THE END!
Story-wise it's was carefully well done. I can't WAIT for the next ep.
I just saw the preview of it. I'M SO HYPED!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Episode 9 spoilers


Spoiler



Well, it looks like that whole lightshow theory is debunked, and we got a pretty good look at how the Aang takes bending away.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 10, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Episode 9 spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




i think that light was because they were both so powerful and stuff  but is nice to see that amon is for reals


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Episode 9 spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Well, if I'm remembering this correctly, Aang still lit up when he performed the energy bending on Yukonne. Still nothing from Amon. Also, Aang held his hand in place; Amon pressed it against Tarrlok's forehead and removed his hand pretty quickly. It may turn out to be true after all; we'll have to see.



Anyway, another amazing episode. I don't know how the creative team is managing to keep this up, but hey, I'm not complaining. That season finale will not be here fast enough.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Episode 9 spoilers
> ...


That's the magic of 24-26 episode series.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



Oh, absolutely. I know a lot of people have complained that the pacing is too fast, and I can understand where they're coming from. It would be nice if we could spend more time with these characters. At the same time, though, I'm glad that we're getting the filler cut out. When something happens, it's moving the plot forward.

Still, it would be nice if the series really ends at episode 25, and episode 26 is just 30 minutes of the characters partying like fiends.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, figured this gif would be worth sharing:



Spoiler


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 10, 2012)

After seeing episode 9, I can't wait for next week.


Spoiler



Amon is so op, unaffected by blood bending like wtf.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler



When I saw Aang as an adult, I was like...

Daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuummmmmm!!!!!!!!

Aang done grew UP!!! lmao

If he was still alive...

:-p

But, no, I knew his assistant would burst his bubble eventually, and Karma came back to Tarlok when Amon (or Aman, idk, lol) took his bending away. I wanna believe that Aman is also an avatar or some sort of bender as to how he was able to withstand Tarlok's bloodbending.



I wanted to add in my GIFs to fully describe my emotions about this episode... but stupid rules and stupid restrictions... lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2012)

I bet in the Season finale Amon would take away Korra's Water, Fire and Earth bending and all she's left with is air.
Or Mako's bending is taken away to save Korra.
Or it may be revealed that Amon can't take the Avatar's bending away.
Or All her bending is taken away and she reclaims it in Season 2.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 10, 2012)

I seriously doubt guys that Korra will ever loose her bending for one simple fact she is the Avatar look how Aang handled that blood bender once he enter the Avatar state. I bet he'll go to take it away than boom she'll enter Avatar state she'll either beat Amon or he'll run away and it will end for book two earth!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 10, 2012)

^Problem is.... taking bending away IS an avatar-exclusive skill. So anything can happen I guess. I like where this is going. Good show so far.


----------



## DaggerV (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad I saw this in the thread ticker, I didn't know a new thing was coming out ...



STAND BACK EVERYONE!







The kraken is being unleashed.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 10, 2012)

this scene


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 10, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she long range metal bent everything. god damn


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Swinging around like Spider-Man, becoming a vigilante like Batman, getting dressed like Iron Man... let's face it, Lin is pretty much every superhero at once.

And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> ^Problem is.... taking bending away IS an avatar-exclusive skill. So anything can happen I guess. I like where this is going. Good show so far.




taking bending away is not avatar exclusive, theres turtlelions that do it all the time. we dont know if not every bender has the ability to tap into this acient bending art.

also, seeing amon withstand bloodbending calls for hack.
how would it be possible? unless he himself bloodbends too, there should be no way to resist the fact that the blood in your body is lifted or pushed around or whatever.

(on that note, bloodbending should really lead to more deaths, the body isnt made to have blood flow in any other direction than the one it already flows in)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't you get it yet? 


Spoiler



In the moment when Aang died, Korra was born, but Aang wasn't dead yet. Aang already lost his bending, but he was re-built as a steampunk-cyborg who now hates bending. He then became Amon, and I have somewhat of proof to my theory. 


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Don't you get it yet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wasn't that picture confirmed to be a fake?


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you get it yet?
> ...




yes it was


----------



## Rasas (Jun 11, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> porkiewpyne said:
> 
> 
> > ^Problem is.... taking bending away IS an avatar-exclusive skill. So anything can happen I guess. I like where this is going. Good show so far.
> ...


In the Avatar state Aang shuck it off pretty easily so maybe Amon slow walk at the start means it takes him a while to gather the energy to block it. I am questioning why there weren't more prisoners though and why keep some people such as the metal benders.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 11, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > porkiewpyne said:
> ...


well they never kidnapped people to go missing, they just show up, take peoples bending in that area, and leave their asses there; or they bring people to Amon's public rally. Amon himself wasnt present at Sato's mansion, so they had to bring the police force to him


----------



## Rasas (Jun 11, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> snip


I know I'm really beating the bush and maybe they had more people they just weren't shown but with Zolt and others were they released or not was never really answered. If they weren't shouldn't they be there since the Equalists weren't paranoid enough to leave the area after the attack on their rally and If they were why not release the metal benders did they see to much I suppose that is possible or they would be released later. I guess it really isn't that important.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2012)

I know I'm late,but dat ending.  (ep 8)

Just watched 9


Spoiler



Calling it now. Her bending is taken and she calls on to the past avatars to get them back.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 11, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > porkiewpyne said:
> ...



chances are, in the avatarstate,  there's at least one past avatar that was able to bloodbend too. so that explains why he could so easily resist it. or the fact that like 50 waterbenders power in one person is easily equal to one waterbender on full moon. (though i really never understood why they would even need the moonboost, water is water and they never have a problem bending like, muddy water or removing the water from plants or trees)


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 11, 2012)

Rasas said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...


well i mean for Amon i'd think the biggest effect would be to have the leader of the Triple threat triads return to the rest of his people a non-bender. and have him walk the streets as one too. Same thing as Tahno and his pro bending team, people worshiped him for his pro bending, so what better way to let people know the power of the equalists than to let the public see their esteemed heroes without the one thing they were famous for


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 11, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> chances are, in the avatarstate,  there's at least one past avatar that was able to bloodbend too. so that explains why he could so easily resist it. or the fact that like 50 waterbenders power in one person is easily equal to one waterbender on full moon. (though i really never understood why they would even need the moonboost, water is water and they never have a problem bending like, muddy water or removing the water from plants or trees)


I think it has something to do with the resistance of the muscles. Also its a million tiny tendrils of water rather than one big mass and you don't want them to coalesce into a large mass. My guess is that it takes a lot of concentration and power to stop such things happening when waterbending.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2012)

The guy that was blood bending, did seem to be tired out time to time.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Jun 11, 2012)

How's the pacing for you guys? I'm just a little dissapointed on how short the seasons. There's been a lot of lost potential here and the lack of character development is kinda sad.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 11, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > chances are, in the avatarstate,  there's at least one past avatar that was able to bloodbend too. so that explains why he could so easily resist it. or the fact that like 50 waterbenders power in one person is easily equal to one waterbender on full moon. (though i really never understood why they would even need the moonboost, water is water and they never have a problem bending like, muddy water or removing the water from plants or trees)
> ...




water is water. katara was able to control vaporized water which is similar to what you describe.
the water in ones body really is just water with a little something added to i, most of the human is water.

the final question here is this: why would some bloodbenders even care? besides it being a kids show still, i really dont understand why tarloks father didnt actually kill everyone in that room.
or why tarlok (god, no idea how its spelled) didnt just freeze the blood in amons heart or something... (or at least create tiny icecrystals that would cut open his veins from the inside and stuff)

as a refined art to control movements i understand you would need concentration. but as a battleskill to beat and kill, it just doesnt make sense anymore


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 12, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> the final question here is this: why would some bloodbenders even care? besides it being a kids show still, i really dont understand why tarloks father didnt actually kill everyone in that room.
> or why tarlok (god, no idea how its spelled) didnt just freeze the blood in amons heart or something... (or at least create tiny icecrystals that would cut open his veins from the inside and stuff)
> 
> as a refined art to control movements i understand you would need concentration. but as a battleskill to beat and kill, it just doesnt make sense anymore


you're a dark person. wanting people to die in korra


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 12, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Clydefrosch said:
> ...




who say he dint try to kill amon but for what i see amon is a damn robot

also dint you see  that guy try to kill the avatar  the was only save thanks to the avatar state


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2012)

I cannot believe this show is only getting two seasons.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahhh my bad about my assumption regarding bending removal. Anyway.... when BeiFong metalbended her armour to her body, I totally got that IRONMAN!!!! vibe. Do like


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2012)

Spoiler Alert

This is all a dream, and is leading up to the next transformers movie.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I cannot believe this show is only getting two seasons.



there was only 1 season to start
they only got season 2 said as a GO after the first eps leaked online early and all the feedback of people saying it was amazing

there will be more than 2
just networks have only said they will back another series
2 and a half men only got signed for a series on there last series finale
Big Bang Theroy got signed another 2 series just before there finale

you just got to remmeber you gotta watch it on the TV if you can as those rating count
even if its repeats just set your tv to switch to the channel and watch it


----------



## saviorkross (Jun 12, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> you just got to remmeber you gotta watch it on the TV if you can as those rating count
> even if its repeats just set your tv to switch to the channel and watch it




Interestingly enough, this really has no effect on total TV show views. Companies that count the number of people watching have a system where they select a group people/families from various age groups and demographics. There's an interesting article here about it. My family was selected for such a program about a year or so ago. Essentially, you're asked to wear a little pager sized device at all times while you're awake. That way, it will pick up signals inaudible to the human ear from broadcasted radio and tv programs no matter where you're tuning in. Then, it sends what you watched/heard to their database every night when the device is recharging. They do pay you a small sum for your trouble, based on your age/sex/etc. $50-ish a month for doing next to nothing is fine by me, lol. Another wikipedia article about it.

As for The Legend Of Korra, I've been trying to catch it from the beginning for the last month or so, but I always just miss it. My cable company has a few episodes on demand, but they start at episode 4. ;(


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CfNarCjSHM&feature=related


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *snip*


looks awesome!
im watching last sat's episode a 3rd time :3


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

i watched it last sat and i didn't even recognize katara since shes older in this series

(okay i post way too much 400th post  yeah post way too much)


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2012)

So, some pretty clever guys have put all the pieces together. If you want to remain in the dark about Amon's identity, click below at your own peril.



Spoiler


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> So, some pretty clever guys have put all the pieces together. If you want to remain in the dark about Amon's identity, click below at your own peril.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


well played sir


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh shit, shit just got real.



Spoiler



All the council members caught, Tenzin new leader, Republic City getting fucked. Damn. and I'm only like 5 minutes in!

AND TO MAKE IT ALL WORSE, THE BABY IS COMING DURING ALL OF THIS!!



EDIT: AND THEY EVEN MANAGED TO INCORPORATE HUMOR INTO ALL OF THIS. This show is amazing.

EDIT2: 



Spoiler



AND OH SHIT FIRE NATION GETTING ALL IN THIS BUSINESS


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 16, 2012)

Another great episode, now I gotta sit through crap TV and wait for another Saturday..


----------



## Jax (Jun 16, 2012)

Dante Basco is back


Spoiler



as General Iroh, who is probably Zuko's grandson


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, this show is actually amazing. It's storyline is great, and so is the character development. But seriously who the hell is Amon?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> But seriously who the hell is Amon?


Actually!
In all seriousness, no one knows


----------



## Gahars (Jun 16, 2012)

One hour season finale next week? Shit is getting real.

Next Saturday cannot get here fast enough.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't wait for next Saturday!


Spoiler: DON'T LOOK IN THIS SPOILER IF YOU DIDN'T WATCH THE LATEST EPISODE!



Why did Lin have to lose her powers?!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I can't wait for next Saturday!


Me too! That's why I'm planning to rob the Nickelodeon HQ and steal the episodes, and possibly get the script for upcoming ones.
/joke


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Shiro09 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously who the hell is Amon?
> ...


I am going to change this a bit.
It really shouldn't be ""Who is Amon?" it should be "What is Amon?"


Spoiler



For a normal person, he is shown deflecting fire, not stopping even though he is being held down by blood bending, and other superhuman traits. Not to mention his ability to take away bending powers. He's not just some normal person, he is something greater than a normal person. That to me is something worth looking at





Spoiler: Fanboy moment



 Amon is voiced Steven Blum!!! That means Amon is Tom, Spike Spiegel, and Guilmon!!!!   
Now we know why he is so awesome!


----------



## byronjj (Jun 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Shiro09 said:
> ...


Amon did mention that the spirits where involved with him having his power so it could be that they're giving him more than just the power to take bending away.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

byronjj said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Or even better, maybe Amon himself is a spirit in the Human world.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Or even better, maybe Amon himself is a spirit in the Human world.


Working on that idea, Amod is actually


Spoiler



The ghost of Spike Spiegel! I kid


----------



## byronjj (Jun 16, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> byronjj said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


That would be the biggest not to mention the oddest plot twist but then again there are spirits that hate the Avatar such as Koe so it would make sense if that indeed happens.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2012)

byronjj said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > byronjj said:
> ...


Yeah, it could be either a spirit itself or just a spirit possessing some guy.


----------



## mrgone (Jun 16, 2012)

nice episode
my prediction is korra will go avatar state in the final 5 minutes of next weeks finale.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 16, 2012)

I lost it when the kids joined in the on Lin's battle. This show is just so hilarious and epic at the same time, next week cant come fast enough


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh god I can't take this anymore. Someone needs to leak and steal the next videos.  This episode was trully amazing, and the end made me jump into excitement.  Awesome episode and they only keep getting better.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 17, 2012)

Lin thinks it's dangerous for those kids to be fighting equalists.
> Kids took down the entire fire nation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> EDIT2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no Fire Nation, only the United Forces, which is basically all the nations. After Aang kinda fucked the shit out of the bad guys in TLA, he unified the nations and stuff like that.

Iroh 2.0 is just Zuko's son and he's apparently head of the United Forces, which makes sense seeing how every other descendant of the original Team Avatar has gotten a position somewhere.

EDIT: For the record I'm almost positive that Iroh 2.0's voice actor is the same as Zuko's.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT2:
> ...


What are you talking about that there isn't a fire nation?  I'm pretty sure that there is a fire nation/earth kingdom, water tribes still...  The United Forces is basically the army of the Republic City.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT2:
> ...



There is still a Fire Nation (along with the Earth, North Water Tribe, and South Water Tribe ones); one of the members on the council is their representative. The United Forces seems to just be a military force made up of all the nations; whether it was created specifically for Republic City or not, we'll have to wait and see.

And yeah, that was Zuko's voice actor for Iroh 2.0.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 17, 2012)

Are we sure he's Zuko's son? Didn't the Korra game say the he had a daughter? It could be his grandson.

And Bumi seems to be using the same uniform as Iroh. Does this mean he's general too?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

Zeroneo said:


> Are we sure he's Zuko's son? Didn't the Korra game say the he had a daughter? It could be his grandson.
> 
> And Bumi seems to be using the same uniform as Iroh. Does this mean he's general too?



It's really obvious he's Zuko's son. He's named after his uncle and has the same voice actor. And I doubt it's his grandson, considering the age of Aang's grandchildren. Even if Zuko is older, it's still not by much.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> > Are we sure he's Zuko's son? Didn't the Korra game say the he had a daughter? It could be his grandson.
> ...


I'm not sure about that. The game is supposed to be cannon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

Zeroneo said:


> I'm not sure about that. The game is supposed to be cannon.



You are able to have more than one child, y'know.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about that. The game is supposed to be cannon.
> ...


Eh. I guess. Just find it weird that he wasn't mentioned before.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it's more likely he's Zuko's grandson considering his age, he looks in his twenties.


----------



## Fellow (Jun 17, 2012)

That character using the exact same voice actor is kind of off-putting.


----------



## Pyron (Jun 17, 2012)

Just saw this weeks episode.
Shit just got real.
This coming week will be torture. 

Pyron


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2012)

Amon is Orochimaru?!? Darn you Steven Blum!

Episode 10 was a dose of epicosity!



Spoiler



Meelo proved that fartbending = bloodbending





Spoiler



Aang should have put his sperm into a sperm bank so that there would have been many more Airbenders


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 20, 2012)

im so sad the season will be over already. . .


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> im so sad the season will be over already. . .



And then the wait for the second season begins.

On the bright side, I remember reading that a third season could be in the running considering the huge amount of ratings the series has attracted. We may just get lucky...


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 20, 2012)

"All men are not created equal. Some are born swifter of foot. Some with greater beauty. Some are born into poverty. And others born sick and feeble. Both in birth and in upbringing, in sheer scope of ability, every human is inherently different. Yes, that is why people discriminate against one another, which is why there is struggle, competition, and the unfaltering march of progress. Inequality is not wrong; equality is."​
A quote from an anime called Code Geass. And I love how this quote applies to the show's whole basis.​


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 21, 2012)

Guys guys guys listen


Spoiler



What if when Aang died, then Katara brought him back to life Amon was born as a fucked-up avatar?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2012)

So far I have quite liked the show and they have definitely avoided most of the traps of animated shows (if the entire series had been about pro bending I would have got very bored). However it seems rather inconsistent on the abilities able to be used and quite possibly to deus ex machina/because the plot says so level.

Also if I ended up fighting a person intent on doing me serious harm more than once... well there would not be a third time if I could help it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 21, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Also if I ended up fighting a person intent on doing me serious harm more than once... well there would not be a third time if I could help it.


If you were the avatar, you really don't have a choice...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 21, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Guys guys guys listen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



The age is inconsistent. Amon is clearly not 70 years old judging by the way he moves and fights.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> > Also if I ended up fighting a person intent on doing me serious harm more than once... well there would not be a third time if I could help it.
> ...





Spoiler: spoilers for the last avatar series



I thought that was Aang's thing- all the previous avatars seemed to have no real problem with killing when necessary (the trial in the early series and the whole breaking away/just before the final battle sequence with the lion turtle being the big two not to mention the whole fear of avatar mode plot at one point).





Spoiler: spoilers for the current avatar series



Equally when the dude was bloodbending- think how easy would it be to cause a stroke.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 22, 2012)

oh man. . . 10 and a half hours and i die


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

If this ends in a cliffhanger then I will throw my laptop across my room.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If this ends in a cliffhanger then I will throw my laptop across my room.


it shouldn't, given this first season was supposed to be the whole series


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > If this ends in a cliffhanger then I will throw my laptop across my room.
> ...


So Korra will never learn how to airbend? The series will not end with the 1st season, that's for sure., because there's so many things that are left unanswered.


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Jun 23, 2012)

I do believe season 2 is already confirmed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Well when the series first began it was only meant as one, it wasn't until later that the possibility of a second season grew so therefore they were able to sort of...fan out the episodes so to speak.

I bet she'll start airbending while fighting Amon and she'll be all like..."WTF".


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 23, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > iggloovortex said:
> ...


If you search for a bit, you'll know that a second season is in the works.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


I was well aware, it just took a bit after a giant wave of popularity came over. I never said there wasn't.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't want to wait for people to upload it so I'm going to watch a live stream.
Just 1 hour and 35 mins


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Half an hour longer...JUST SHOW THE DAMN THING ALREADY


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

T minus 20 minutes. . .
My dear Tempers, let me say it has been a wonderful journey with you all these past months. I believe we've all gotten closer as a community, and we owe it all to the avatar and her fabulous adventures.
I cant think of a better way i'd rather have spent these saturdays than with you all.

To the Avatar!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww man. Guess I can't watch it live with you guys


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.justin.tv/livetoons2#/w/3301611792
JOIN ME BROTHERS AND SISTERS OF THE TEMP


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Fucking finally.

EDIT: FUCK COMMERCIALS. THAT IS ALL.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> http://www.justin.tv...2#/w/3301611792
> JOIN ME BROTHERS AND SISTERS OF THE TEMP


You sir have made my day XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

AWW SHIT SHIT GOT REAL HOLY SHIT.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> AWW SHIT SHIT GOT REAL HOLY SHIT.


FUCKING WHAT?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > AWW SHIT SHIT GOT REAL HOLY SHIT.
> ...





Spoiler



AMON IS TARLOCS BROTHER. Kinda saw that coming actually, makes a lot of sense.

EDIT: LOL Tarloc was a pussy


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


lol im watching it now, that was my response also


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > iggloovortex said:
> ...


Yeah, it's for anyone who hasn't watched it yet lol. 

But damn, this story is interesting.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler



NOT ENERGY BENDING
i was wrong about the advanced chi-blocking, but even so


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow a blood bender, so maybe he cant take bending away forever, just kinda pull out the plug.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 23, 2012)

FUCK I JUST OPENED THIS THREAD AND NOBODY IS USING THE SPOILER FUNCTION PROPERLY.
FUUUCKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

damn. i cannot stop myself from reading the spoilers.

damn. still several hours from now before the torrent comes


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

WHAT?


Spoiler



A LIE?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> damn. i cannot stop myself from reading the spoilers.
> 
> damn. still several hours from now before the torrent comes


Lately 720p torrents have been coming out 10-30 minutes right after the show ends.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > damn. i cannot stop myself from reading the spoilers.
> ...


i have a favorite uploader. he uploads 4~7 hours after it airs.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Me too, he uploads 10-30 minutes after the show ends


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

omfg..... btw narayan, i posted a link to live stream

SUPR!!! WHAT THE SHIT


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> omfg..... btw narayan, i posted a link to live stream
> 
> SUPR!!! WHAT THE SHIT


What? She didn't yet, but it's just a guess? Your stream only lags like...30 seconds behind


----------



## Daidude (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmmm


Spoiler



So if he's a bloodbender, why's he so against bending?



EDIT: oh...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh god I called the fuck out of that.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler



i love you tarlokk.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 23, 2012)

That...was...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 23, 2012)

Alright here's my take on the second season.




Spoiler



We'll see Korra go through what Aang did to gain all of her bending back, so the next season (or more) might go over each bending she learns. Amon is either still alive somehow and will come back, or there will be some new villain for her to face. If Amon is dead, I would assume a new leader would take Amon's place (like the lieutenants name whom I forgot, if he's still alive that is).



Well it was an interesting season, can't wait until next season now. It'll take way too long.

EDIT:



Spoiler



Saw the spirit world coming too



EDIT2: So...like am I wrong?

LOL I'm like super wrong. Well shit.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 23, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > omfg..... btw narayan, i posted a link to live stream
> ...


if i had better internet sure, i'd watch, but it lags. i want 720p w/o lags. so i'll endure it for now.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2012)

diando said:


> I bet in the Season finale Amon would take away Korra's Water, Fire and Earth bending and all she's left with is air.
> Or Mako's bending is taken away to save Korra.
> Or it may be revealed that Amon can't take the Avatar's bending away.
> Or All her bending is taken away and she reclaims it in Season 2.


I was some how almost fully right!!!!


----------



## EthanObi (Jun 23, 2012)

O M F G...



Spoiler



KORRA CAN BRING BENDING [email protected]@@@@[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]


----------



## byronjj (Jun 23, 2012)

Mind=blown!!!!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 23, 2012)

That was so good that im shaking and cant even feel my arms.
The series is concluded by the looks of it, which makes me happy because i wont be impatient for the next season.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> O M F G...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Energybending's other trait.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

Spoiler



Anyone else here not so much a Mako X Korra fan? Pretty sure I am the minority.



Either way, pretty good show so far. NAGA FTW :3


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 23, 2012)

OMG! Best SEASON FINALE EVER!


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn . I missed out -.-


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 23, 2012)

So much in 2 episodes OH WOW! 
And the end, OMFG THE END WAS BREATHTAKING!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 23, 2012)

Wooooahhhhh


Spoiler



Tarloc went all suicidal at the end. Do you think they're really dead?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 23, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS FINALE WAS AMAZING!!!!!     
I EVEN CRIED FFS.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 23, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS FINALE WAS AMAZING!!!!!
> I EVEN CRIED FFS.


Cry. Cry tears of SWEET VICTORY!!!   
Epic is an GRAVE UNDERSTATEMENT of this finale!!! 
I can die in peace now...



Spoiler



But in all seriousness, the creators and the writers have truly outdone themselves with this series and this season. I think they pretty much closed up every hole that was opened this season. It leaves me to wonder just what can they do next season?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 23, 2012)

Loved the final episodes.  Can't wait until season 2, and I hope its going to now be about traveling around the Avatar world more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 23, 2012)

In all honesty, if you're reading this thread, you're up to date on the show, so IDGAF about spoilers.

It did wrap up a little too cleanly. I thought it'd end on Korra losing all her bending except for air and then doing something with that. She already defeated Amon, it was just a compromise. But then she gets magically healed and can heal all the benders and crap like that.

Mind you there's still plenty of meat for a second season, I mean the Equalists still feel betrayed that their leader was just a bender and now Korra can live up to her Avatar duties, but I did feel the ending here was a little too clean. I think it's because this was meant as a miniseries and it could have ended perfectly here, but yeah, you get the point.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hm, this show seems to have gotten a lot of praise. Is it worth watching even though it seems to be aimed at children?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hm, this show seems to have gotten a lot of praise. Is it worth watching even though it seems to be aimed at children?



It's worth watching if you have a good taste in things.

Its themes are much deeper than a simple children's show and its characters and plots are also for a mature audience. It's something enjoyable at any age.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 23, 2012)

So now the big question is:
What happened to Zuko's mom?


----------



## holoflame (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, I watched the final two episodes, and I love dthe ending =)

Cannot wait for Book 2, Water.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> So now the big question is:
> What happened to Zuko's mom?


The Promise Part 3?
The other questions are who did Toph fuck, and who Sokka's kids are, unless Toph did fuck Sokka. . .
excuse my language


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 23, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> So now the big question is:
> What happened to Zuko's mom?


Don't you get it?


Spoiler



She was Amon all this time.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 23, 2012)

holoflame said:


> Well, I watched the final two episodes, and I love dthe ending =)
> 
> Cannot wait for Book 2, Water.


Lol, why would it be water? she started as a waterbender


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 23, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> holoflame said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I watched the final two episodes, and I love dthe ending =)
> ...


Actually she learnt three elements at once.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2012)

1


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 23, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> So now the big question is:
> What happened to Zuko's mom?



Been asking this damn question for years now. I get the feeling its just gonna stay an inside joke to the creators and such


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hm, this show seems to have gotten a lot of praise. Is it worth watching even though it seems to be aimed at children?


I don't think that the show is really aimed towards children, it's aimed more towards the fans of the original Avatar The Last Airbender show. Korra is probably a darker version of Avatar. If you didn't watch the original series then you'll probably be a little confused about some of the things in Korra. The original show came out 7 years ago when I was 9, now i'm 16 and I can 100% say that it is definitely worth the watch. The only thing is that it is so short compared to the original Avatar.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 24, 2012)

My thoughts on the show (now I've watched it). And since I'm not an arse I'm gonna use spoiler tags!!!



Spoiler: Last 2 episode spoilers though I'm sure everyone's watched it




I agree with those who said it ended too cleanly. Its possible that they had it all animated before a 2nd season was green lighted which explains the whole tie up all the loose ends bit. I also agree with everyone who doesn't think Korra should've ended up with Mako. The guy was clearly infatuated with Asami for several episodes and there didn't seem to be much lead in to him liking Korra just suddenly BOOM he's all up for protecting her over Asami. I'd rather she got over him and moved on with her life. I feel sorry for Asami now 
WHAT THE HELL WAS IROH THINKING?!?! Seriously, sending an uncoded message over open radio waves when you know the enemy has a high-class techy under their charge? YOU SHAME IROH'S NAME! Iroh was badass, you sir are an idiot. I was expecting him to be all like "Psyche, you think I'm THAT stupid? He's not there, He's at another position and will move in X hours." but no he was just that stupid.

I enjoyed the series as a whole but wish they'd kept Amon around. The guy was the biggest threat to the Avatar we've seen and even defeated her 3/4s of the way. Up until the spirit ending I was fully expecting season 2 to be a search for Amon to learn the secrets of how he removed the bending.
The explanation for taking away bending was brilliant. Somehow he moves the blood in the brain in such a way that breaks the connection in a bender's mind to the elements. The biology is still there in the bender to be a bender but the connection to the spritual energy does not. Since the Avatar us an energy bender, however, she can break and restore these connections at will, at least in Avatar state.

In conclusion: Brilliant series! I only hope they keep it up for season 2.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoiler



I bet a bloodbender could restore the bending that Amon took away, its just that Katara wasn't able to because she didn't know how too.  So I think that Amon could have possibly give back Tarlok's bending, but it doesn't matter now since they are both dead anyways.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2012)

I just had these thoughts run through my head as I was watching the finale, so I just wanted to put them down.



Spoiler



1) Tarrlok and Amon are set up as dark foils to Bolin and Mako. Amon and Mako are both exceptional benders with "weaker" younger brothers who they seek to protect from harsh circumstances. The parallels are too plain to ignore.
2) Asami's father seemed to be tied to Charles Lindbergh (famed aviator and noted Nazi sympathizer) a lot this episode. From the outfit to actually flying the planes in battle.
3) While it was really obvious whenever they stopped to show someone pulling their parachute (lest the kids get the impression that they died or anything), this show went to really, really dark places. Horrifically cruel parental abuse aside, we got both a lovingly enacted murder suicide (I could make so Babylon 5 references here, but I don't think Guild would be too appreciative of that) and an obvious near suicide attempt from Korra.

I feel like the show's biggest problem so far has been the pacing. While the original series sometimes went a bit too slowly (especially with episodes like "The Great Divide"), it did give the audience a lot of time to get to know the characters. The Legend of Korra, on the other hand, seems to have gone a bit too fast; quite a few of the plot developments seem rushed and we haven't been able to know the characters as well (Mako, Bolin, and Asami especially). The season really could have benefited from a few more episodes.

While the season finale did seem to clean the loose ends together a bit too well, I was definitely satisfied overall. Despite the nitpicks, I've been loving the show. There is still a lot of ground to cover, and we have (at least) another season ahead. I can't wait to see where it takes us.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy Shit. [member='Gahars'] was right. I never thought Korra would have lost her bending.

Furthermore, the secret behind energybending is using the cosmic energy provided by the Avatar State?



Spoiler: Some thoughts...



I loved that ending but it would have been better if it ended of with Korra just being stuck with Airbending and having her become a Fully-realized Avatar in Season 2 instead of in 30 seconds.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jun 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Holy Shit. [member='Gahars'] was right. I never thought Korra would have lost her bending.
> 
> Furthermore, the secret behind energybending is using the cosmic energy provided by the Avatar State?
> 
> ...


people keep making that argument for season 2, but they fail to realize Season 1 was originally Legend of Korra as a whole. There was no second season even thought of until after they finished season 1 and it aired


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Jun 24, 2012)

I really predicted a lot of that, so predictable but still so _awesome!_


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 24, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Shit. [member='Gahars'] was right. I never thought Korra would have lost her bending.
> ...



They could have changed the ending when they announced a second season. _(Which was even before the series actually aired I believe. Not totally sure.)_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 24, 2012)

well, Iroh is still young, but i was expecting bumi though. 
yes he did lost his fleet, maybe he wasn't great as a general but he's an awesome firebender. but he was still badass in my eyes. took down several planes alone. 
wisdom will come with age.

if you know tsuna from KHR, you'd know about propelling yourself with flames using both hands. 

i agree with gahars, series is a bit rushed.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 24, 2012)

Narayan said:


> if you know tsuna from KHR, you'd know about propelling yourself with flames using both hands.


And Natsu from Fairy Tail too


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> They could have changed the ending when they announced a second season. _(Which was even before the series actually aired I believe. Not totally sure.)_


I'm pretty sure the announcement was before the show aired but there's a lot of work between animating and airing. The entire show was probably fully animated and near ready to air. To make a big change like that would have delayed the show's air date and that's something they couldn't do.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2012)

Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2012)

Found this picture online, and I figured you would enjoy it.

Season 1 Alternate Ending:


Spoiler


----------



## EthanObi (Jun 24, 2012)

@Everyone asking What happened to Zuko's Mom. Its been promised to be revealed in the promise Part 3. Which is the final dark horse comic coming out in september.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

I have to say


Spoiler: real spoiler for anyone who hasn't watched the ending yet



Tarrlok's and Noatak's (Amon) death was the darkest scene I have ever seen in a kids show. I am amazed that they would actually have something like that happen! I actually welcomed a happy ending after something that dark was thrown at me.



I CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON 2!!!




soulx said:


> Hm, this show seems to have gotten a lot of praise. Is it worth watching even though it seems to be aimed at children?


It's worth watching, hell it's worth watching again after watching it the first time.
The show didn't seem to be aimed towards children, it was more aimed towards the fans of the original Avatar.
Not to mention it tackled some seriously deep themes.

Also it's very short, but that's what makes perfect. The show is long enough for you to get to know and connect to the characters and really show the complexity of what is going on. It stays long enough for anyone to enjoy and get into.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wondering.
So Aang died when he was 40-50 or something?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Coconut said:


> Just wondering.
> So Aang died when he was 40-50 or something?


He was actually about 66 when he died


----------



## Coconut (Jun 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.
> ...



Seriously? How come his beard isn't gray/white then? =/
He looks way too young.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Coconut said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Coconut said:
> ...


Those flashbacks are about when he was in his 40's
I actually got the ages from here, so I am basing my statement off that.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Coconut said:


> I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.


He's a spirit, he can come in any form he pleases.
I mean Avatar Kyoshi was 230 when she died, but she still shows up in her younger body.


----------



## Coconut (Jun 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.
> ...



Holy, she was old


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 24, 2012)

Coconut said:


> I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.


My _*speculation*_ (which I just pulled out of thin air and one which everyone should_* take with truckload of salt*_ and not hold me responsible should it turn out wrong, just to be clear) is that the spirit MAY be the projection of when the individual was at his/her prime. Going out of topic here but I always had this question in my mind: If a person were to die and we were to see his/her spirit, would it be one which projects the image of when he is near death? And so if the person were to die from an accident which would sever parts of his/her body parts, would the ghost be mutilated as well? Meh O_________o


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.
> ...



Plus, that's the Aang she would have best recognized from all the flashbacks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > I mean when Korra meets his spirit, his hair is still brown there. It would be a little bit weird if she meets his 40 year old spirit.
> ...



Aang must have been kicking some serious ass after TLA if his appearance in TLA isn't what's shown. I mean at like puberty age he defeated the evil Fire Lord and essentially ended the long war and brought peace to the land.

But yeah, it's probably that paired with all of Korra's flashbacks involved Aang at the mid-40's age.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Aang must have been kicking some serious ass after TLA if his appearance in TLA isn't what's shown. I mean at like puberty age he defeated the evil Fire Lord and essentially ended the long war and brought peace to the land.
> 
> But yeah, it's probably that paired with all of Korra's flashbacks involved Aang at the mid-40's age.


Ahh I felt that him roflstomping Yakone who bloodbended him without the usual restraints was more epic XD


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I just had these thoughts run through my head as I was watching the finale, so I just wanted to put them down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Definitely agree with you; I didn't notice it for most of the series, but the last 2 minutes felt so rushed. Even if they didn't want to do a whole season about re-finding herself I think they could've easily gotten a whole episode out of it.

Overall I really enjoyed the series. When they said they were doing a sequel to Avatar I was convinced they'd screw it up, the first series is such a tough act to follow. But they totally pulled it off. I like being wrong


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 25, 2012)

So, I wasn't the only one slightly disappointed about the ending. They could had at least one more episode with a more for-filling fight after he got thrown out the window, it would have been fine.
Watch him come back in the second part. 

So, she was born with her Air Bending blocked? Is that a good explanation?  

I'm not really sure if blood bending should be banned. Yes it can be frightening, but it greatly limits water benders.
I mean I'm kind of surprise fire benders just can be heat own it own. Heat bending. So you could bend the heat in ones body.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> So, I wasn't the only one slightly disappointed about the ending. They could had at least one more episode with a more for-filling fight after he got thrown out the window, it would have been fine.
> Watch him come back in the second part.
> 
> So, she was born with her Air Bending blocked? Is that a good explanation?
> ...


Well she didn't have her air bending blocked. She just didn't know how to do it because the other elements were sorta blocking her to do air bending.  Remember how hard it was for Aang to do Earth Bending, its the same for Korra.  Its just that this time she wasn't able to bend the other 3 elements, and she was desperate and had to bend something and that was air.  Plus you have to be very spiritual to bend air, and in the series you could see that Korra wasn't and was more aggressive then patient.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 25, 2012)

It looks like Gabe and Tycho are fans.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > So, I wasn't the only one slightly disappointed about the ending. They could had at least one more episode with a more for-filling fight after he got thrown out the window, it would have been fine.
> ...


Agreed. Even though the emd was epic. It wasn't without flaws.
1. You're right. To bend air, you're supposed to be very fluid in your movement. However, when she bend the air, she was in an aggressive stance like she wanted to bend earth or fire. 
2. Imo, I would have loved it better if  she didn't have the rest of the other bending back. I think that could have been the story in the other seasons. As in Korra parting in a quest to find each of the elements back. 
But I guess they wanted to end it because '*kids were watching and expected a nice end*.'. XD I'm kidding.. mostly. XD


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 25, 2012)

There are some things I don't understand about this series though, and are really bothering me. 
1st:  Why was Korra able to see and talk to Aang so easily.  When Aang had to talk to Roku for the first time he had to meet him at the Fire Temple during the Winter Solstice. 

2nd: Why didn't Amon die right away after Mako shot lighting at him?  I thought that after you get stroke by lightning you die immediately.  If you remember when Aang was about to redirect Ozai's lightning, he got really scared because he thought he would get hit and die.  Not only that but the only other time someone got hit by lightning was Zuko, but he didn't die because he redirected half of it as well.  And Zuko got really injured and wasn't even able to move, while Amon just got up like nothing happened...


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> There are some things I don't understand about this series though, and are really bothering me.
> 1st:  Why was Korra able to see and talk to Aang so easily.  When Aang had to talk to Roku for the first time he had to meet him at the Fire Temple during the Winter Solstice.
> 
> 2nd:* Why didn't Amon die right away after Mako shot lighting at him?  I thought that after you get stroke by lightning you die immediately. * If you remember when Aang was about to redirect Ozai's lightning, he got really scared because he thought he would get hit and die.  Not only that but the only other time someone got hit by lightning was Zuko, but he didn't die because he redirected half of it as well.  And Zuko got really injured and wasn't even able to move, while Amon just got up like nothing happened...


Dude, just HAVING THE FLOW OF BLOOD STOPPED SHOULD MAKE YOU DIE. IT'S ANIMATION. F*** LOGIC!
You get constantly get hit by earth (huge chunks of earth that when hit can rearrange your face).
Fire you make you burn on contact and yet the characters while burned aren't reduced to ashes. 
From what I understand in the show, getting hit by lightning full frontal in the face doesn't make you die. Redirecting it while it goes through your spine does.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some things I don't understand about this series though, and are really bothering me.
> ...


Universes have to keep continuity though. It was established in "The Last Airbender" that lightning is the ultimate technique of firebending and is very, very dangerous. Near always fatal unless its redirecting through bending.

Amon could have been wearing some kind of armor that protected him though. Makes sense he'd prepare for near all eventualities.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


Actually redirecting it doesn't make it any less dangerous. You could die easily if not done right.
To be honest, I'm surprised Mako can generate lightning AND redirect it. Being the second bender capable of doing both. (The first being Iroh.)


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 26, 2012)

It has been established from the first series, that lightning is fatal in the Avatar universe.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> It has been established from the first series, that lightning is fatal in the Avatar universe.


Well Amon survived and that's that. He survived a lot of things.
It's also been established that Bloodbending can be done only during a full moon. And yet he can at any time. And yet, it is never explained how EXACTLY. Just that he was the son of some father that could do it. 
So much things have changed in a series LOL.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> It's also been established that Bloodbending can be done only during a full moon. And yet he can at any time. And yet, it is never explained how EXACTLY. Just that he was the son of some father that could do it.


Wasn't it quickly established that world is filled with herpaderpa special people who may have special talents (i.e. metal bending) and that their families bloodline allowed for bloodbending?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nebz said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


Nope only special waterbenders. XD


----------



## Nebz (Jun 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


I mean the fact that they could bloodbend without the moon. In that whole family story, I'm more than positive Yakone or "Amon" mentions that it's a special trait of their bloodline.

EDIT: More than positive is a bit exaggerate. I'm just a bit on the "I swear I heard that..." side of things atm.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nebz said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Nebz said:
> ...


Yes but they ARE waterbenders. Only on that can bend water can bend blood. (Duh).


----------



## Nebz (Jun 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


No crap. The excuse for it was hinted in Yakone's trial when Sokka briefly speaks of coming across people with special bending talents . I actually just quickly looked at that whole origin part of Ep 11 and Yakone states his family has the strongest line of bloodbenders which pretty much explains their ability to learn how to bloodbend without the moon... I'm sure generations of experience and teachings of the sort would somehow allow for this special ability.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Actually redirecting it doesn't make it any less dangerous. You could die easily if not done right.
> To be honest, I'm surprised Mako can generate lightning AND redirect it. Being the second bender capable of doing both. (The first being Iroh.)


If its not done right you haven't redirected the lightning.

Some of the high-end bending techniques seem to be becoming commonplace. Generating lightning took serious skill in the first Avatar series yet in LoK there's entire powerplants filled with people doing it. I've already mentioned my issue with the metalbenders (I really don't think there should be enough to make an entire policeforce of them). Its just the march of progress. Things are moving on and as more people learn the techniques they imrpove on them slightly making it easier for the next generation.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually redirecting it doesn't make it any less dangerous. You could die easily if not done right.
> ...


And you die. XD


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder if Kya is going to be shown in Season 2.  It was weird that they didn't put her in Season 1 after announcing her in the first place, before season 2 was announced.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 26, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> I wonder if Kya is going to be shown in Season 2.  It was weird that they didn't put her in Season 1 after announcing her in the first place, before season 2 was announced.



They might have thought up the character before hand for universe building (creating an entire, fleshed out future for the world and then making a story around it)  without actually intending to put her in the show. Hiring an actress and then animating the character adds up in the bank.

Still, now that they have (at least) one new season ahead of them, I'd love to see the creators bring her and Bumi into the show as recurring characters. There's a whole lot of material for them to explore now, and it's exciting to imagine where they'll take it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder how long it will take for Season 2 to be produced and aired. I'm sure the creators have a vague storyline in mind and I'm sure it's only a fleshed out rough draft in the case a possible Season 2. _(Which ended up coming to fruition.) _For Season 1 it seems they did a lot of research not only to create the modernized Avatar world but for the plot as well. As some people have mentioned before in this thread, many elements were influenced by real life historical wars/events. Such research couldn't be completed in a short amount of time. That would take months at the least. I'm hoping for Season 2 to begin airing maybe around this same time next year or fall of next year.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I wonder how long it will take for Season 2 to be produced and aired. I'm sure the creators have a vague storyline in mind and I'm sure it's only a fleshed out rough draft in the case a possible Season 2. _(Which ended up coming to fruition.) _For Season 1 it seems they did a lot of research not only to create the modernized Avatar world but for the plot as well. As some people have mentioned before in this thread, many elements were influenced by real life historical wars/events. Such research couldn't be completed in a short amount of time. That would take months at the least. I'm hoping for Season 2 to begin airing maybe around this same time next year or fall of next year.


Apparently the writing process has already been done, It's beign storyboarded and animated as we speak. 
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2012/06/19/the-legend-of-korra-creators-preview-the-finale/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long it will take for Season 2 to be produced and aired. I'm sure the creators have a vague storyline in mind and I'm sure it's only a fleshed out rough draft in the case a possible Season 2. _(Which ended up coming to fruition.) _For Season 1 it seems they did a lot of research not only to create the modernized Avatar world but for the plot as well. As some people have mentioned before in this thread, many elements were influenced by real life historical wars/events. Such research couldn't be completed in a short amount of time. That would take months at the least. I'm hoping for Season 2 to begin airing maybe around this same time next year or fall of next year.
> ...




Hmmm....

A possible Book Three? *Fuck yes. *


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 26, 2012)

Possibly 2 years until the next season of Legend of Korra because they had no idea they'd get a 2nd season until near airing? Goddammit.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 27, 2012)

Did you guys notice how everything bad that happened in the Avatar world was actually because of the Avatar?  Avatar Kyoshi she formed the Dai Li which made the Earth King not know about the war, and not fighting the Fire nation.  Avatar Roku didn't kill Fire Lord Sozin when he had the chance, thus allowing the 100 year war to happen.  Avatar Aang didn't kill Yakone, and instead allowed him to live after he took his bending.  This allowed Yakone to have Amon, and Tarrlok and made all the events in Legend of Korra happen.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Did you guys notice how everything bad that happened in the Avatar world was actually because of the Avatar?  Avatar Kyoshi she formed the Dai Li which made the Earth King not know about the war, and not fighting the Fire nation.  Avatar Roku didn't kill Fire Lord Sozin when he had the chance, thus allowing the 100 year war to happen.  Avatar Aang didn't kill Yakone, and instead allowed him to live after he took his bending.  This allowed Yakone to have Amon, and Tarrlok and made all the events in Legend of Korra happen.


You know what makes statement interesting. It gives real food for thought if you think about it in reverse, what would the show have been like if this all happened happened differently?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2012)

I made this picture a little after the finale and never got around to posting it here. So, enjoy.



Spoiler












(Spoilers abound, so enter at your own peril)


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys notice how everything bad that happened in the Avatar world was actually because of the Avatar?  Avatar Kyoshi she formed the Dai Li which made the Earth King not know about the war, and not fighting the Fire nation.  Avatar Roku didn't kill Fire Lord Sozin when he had the chance, thus allowing the 100 year war to happen.  Avatar Aang didn't kill Yakone, and instead allowed him to live after he took his bending.  This allowed Yakone to have Amon, and Tarrlok and made all the events in Legend of Korra happen.
> ...


Sounds like material for a mini ("what if?") series for avatar.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 9, 2012)

A bit late with my end-of-season thoughts.

Anywho...

First off this season ended pretty solid, as in, leaving no food for thought/tying up all loose ends..

They didn't hint any continuation to the story so i don't really care for a second season..

My overall thoughts on the legend of korra was/is 'Ok'. It's not better than the legend of aang in any way...To me is was an ok series there aren't anything overly epic about it. Can't really say i'm either disappointed nor satisfied...

Well, i guess if they're doing a second second i might as well hope for some epic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 12, 2012)

Legend of Korra being renewed for at least one more book after Book 2.

Don't have the actual source but here's a tumblr of screenies and whatnot.
http://avataraang.tumblr.com/post/27001070697/inspredwood-legend-of-korra-confirmed-for-more


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 12, 2012)

tinymonkeyt said:


> Legend of Korra being renewed for at least one more book after Book 2.
> 
> Don't have the actual source but here's a tumblr of screenies and whatnot.
> http://avataraang.tu...firmed-for-more


FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!! FGDGJLSGDF:GMJSD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 12, 2012)

tinymonkeyt said:


> Legend of Korra being renewed for at least one more book after Book 2.
> 
> Don't have the actual source but here's a tumblr of screenies and whatnot.
> http://avataraang.tu...firmed-for-more



I thought that was confirmed months ago?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> > Legend of Korra being renewed for at least one more book after Book 2.
> ...


It was. He's just late.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 12, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > tinymonkeyt said:
> ...


No it wasn't ever confirmed.  Season 2 was, but nothing after that.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Oh lol. W/e.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 12, 2012)

tinymonkeyt said:


> Legend of Korra being renewed for at least one more book after Book 2.
> 
> Don't have the actual source but here's a tumblr of screenies and whatnot.
> http://avataraang.tu...firmed-for-more



As if my day needed to get any better.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 13, 2012)

Possible Book 2 art.





I don't know why Asami looks like a derp..


----------



## Gahars (Jul 13, 2012)

National Lampoon's Avatar Vacation.

Sign Chevy Chase for the season and this is going to be golden.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> National Lampoon's Avatar Vacation.
> 
> Sign Chevy Chase for the season and this is going to be golden.



I see a new attitude for Bumi...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Watched the first episode. 
With two lines, Amon is my favorite character. Ever.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Watched the first episode.
> With two lines, Amon is my favorite character. Ever.


Just wanted to mention something, but Amon is also the same voice actor as Spike Spiegel 
If that isn't the most awesome thing ever, I don't know what is anymore!!!!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 13, 2012)

The original Iroh is still the best character by far in the Avatar series.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the first episode.
> ...


OMG THATS AWESOME
AMON JUST GOT AWSMER


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 14, 2012)

New information have been released.
http://www.hollywood.com/news/Comic_Con_Legend_of_Korra_Book_2_Spirit_Details_New_Characters/33795088


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> New information have been released.
> http://www.hollywood...acters/33795088



"_The Legend of Korra_ would produce three more seasons for a total of 52 episodes."



Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 14, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> New information have been released.
> http://www.hollywood.com/news/Comic_Con_Legend_of_Korra_Book_2_Spirit_Details_New_Characters/33795088


MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR THIS


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 14, 2012)

So its a 4 book series? This should be good, hopefully they'll get a good overarching storyline rather than the self contained one from season 1.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm hoping they go back to the original ways of bending from Avatar the last airbender.  In the original Avatar series bending was more about smart tactics(Like when Katara had to earthbend to get caught, or when they used waterbending to break the drill) that they had to use to get through their obstacle, but in LOK its more about just fighting.  Plus what the hell was wrong with the Metalbenders? Did they totally forget about earthbending, because in a lot of fights that they had they could have used earthbending instead which would have been better in the situations that they were in.  They don't stand a chance against the Dai Li, as the Dai Li weren't like all the other earthbenders that just stood in one place and threw rocks at each other, they were quick, agile, and fought with tactics.  And its good that we got more episodes now, Book 2 seems like its going to be the season about the characters, and will explain about them more in detail.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 14, 2012)

Well they also use alot more of the "real world issues" too. like mobsters, tourniments, and technology. The avatar is almost frowned upon in this series.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.nick.com/...html?xid=ATLAFB
Comic Con 2012 Panel
So cool when they re-voice certain scenes 

There's a weird echo though..

Also, 





P.S. If I am spamming too much, let me know! I just like to share news that comes up on reddit, or on tumblr :


----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm gone for a week, and _this_ is what I miss? Some luck.

Also, I'm calling it: If there's going to be shenanigans in the spirit world, Koh has to be coming back. Be prepared.


----------



## klim28 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm late to the party 

I want to watch this now. I'm browsing to my fave dl site and it says this currently has 12 episodes? Are the episode numbers correct? I'm glad I can catch up soon enough.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 23, 2012)

Azula's spirit form confirmed. XD I called it. XD


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I'm gone for a week, and _this_ is what I miss? Some luck.
> 
> Also, I'm calling it: If there's going to be shenanigans in the spirit world, Koh has to be coming back. Be prepared.


I just watched that episode and was thinking about showing him again. I think that would be cool. It's hard to say how Korra would react, though.
I don't know if she'd keep her face...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 24, 2012)

klim28 said:


> I'm late to the party
> 
> I want to watch this now. I'm browsing to my fave dl site and it says this currently has 12 episodes? Are the episode numbers correct? I'm glad I can catch up soon enough.


Yep! 12 episodes!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2012)

tinymonkeyt said:


> klim28 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm late to the party
> ...


Tbh, the episodes were done so well that it felt like there was more than that. That said, more episodes could I had helped made it better.


----------

